# Gründung des "Sven Uwe"-Fan-Clubs



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo, liebes Forum.

*Fanfaren-Gedröhn*

Ich möchte hiermit offiziell vorschlagen, hier bei tutorials.de den ersten "Sven Uwe" - Fan-Club zu eröffnen. 

Anträge auf Beitritt werden in diesem Thread dankbar entgegengenommen. Geboten werden den Mitgliedern spannende gemeinsame Freizeitaktivitäten wie das Singen der offiziellen "Sven Uwe" - Hymne bzw. natürlich zuerst mal das Komponieren derselben. Auch wird es für Geeks interessante Kochkurse im Vereinsprogramm geben; so geht es in Teil 1 des Kochkurses z.B. um "_Das Mysterium der Tütensuppe - Gibt es ein Leben nach dem Glutamat?_".

Abschliessend zur konstituierenden Sitzung des Fan-Clubs möchte ich hiermit den ehrenwerten Dennis Wronka ersuchen, den Vorstandsvorsitz zu übernehmen, wurde der "Sven Uwe" - Hype doch (zumindest bei mir) von ihm ausgelöst. ;-]

Mit verbundenen Augen... ähm... Grüßen, Niko

*Nachtrag: Hier die gesemmelten... ähm... gesammelten Ergüsse unseres Ignorators:*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.

*2. Nachtrag: Hier unsere neue Adresse*
Tempel
Burg Uwenstein


----------



## zioProduct (31. Mai 2006)

Ich verwechsle den Bot immer mit dem Mintel ^^

Deshalb!

Schweizer stellt gesucht auf Aufnahme im Club aus langeweile, und meldet sich als spontaner Schreiber für blödeleien


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Abschliessend zur konstituierenden Sitzung des Fan-Clubs möchte ich hiermit den ehrenwerten Dennis Wronka ersuchen, den Vorstandsvorsitz zu übernehmen, wurde der "Sven Uwe" - Hype doch (zumindest bei mir) von ihm ausgelöst. ;-]


Ich fuehle mich geehrt und werde den den Vorsitz uebernehmen. Hiermit sei also offiziell, dass der erste offizielle Sven Uwe Fan-Club hiermit gegruendet ist.
Als erste Amtshandlung schlage ich vor, dass wir seinen Wohnsitz ausmachen und dann eine jaehrliche Wallfahrt dorthin unternehmen um ihn kaputt zu lachen.


----------



## helaukoenig (31. Mai 2006)

Ich trete gern in einen Fan-Club ein, gerade wenn es um Tütensuppen, Glutamat und Sven Uwe geht. Aber um welchen Sven Uwe handelt es sich? Ist es etwa der Sven-Uwe in uns allen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Nein, es geht um the one and only Sven Uwe, siehe Link in meiner Signatur.
Uebrigens, Mitglieder des Fan-Clubs duerfen Erdbeeren aus meinem Kleingarten essen.


----------



## flashOr (31. Mai 2006)

Aufgrund aufmerksamer und unterhaltsamer Verfolgung des "AOL-Gottes" Sven Uwe möchte ich auch die Mitgliedschaft beantragen um dem einen zu huldigen


----------



## tobee (31. Mai 2006)

Ich möcht auch dabei sein, aber nur wegen den Erdbeeren 

Tobee


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Ich wär auch gern dabei. Hab nämlich keinen "ich lach dich kaputt" Club gefunden und brauch ersatz. 
Ich hätte auch gleich zwei Anträge:
1.: Jedes Aufgenommene Mitglied sollte in seine Signatur einen Link namesn "Mtglied des 1. offizieles Sven Uwe Clubs" (in Gamestar- Forums manier, falls das jemanden was sagt^^)
2.: Ich würde mich gerne zum Schatzmeister vorschlagen, da ich ja, wie ich hier bewiesen hab   http://www.tutorials.de/forum/smalltalk/245836-wie-ich-festgestellt-habe-post1280202.html sehr gut mit Zahlen   umgehen kann!


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1.: Jedes Aufgenommene Mitglied sollte in seine Signatur einen Link namesn "Mtglied des 1. offizieles Sven Uwe Clubs"


Diesen Vorschlag unterstütze ich: 
Jedes Mitglied soll bitte in die unterste Zeile seiner Signatur "*.:Mitglied des 1. offiziellen Sven Uwe Fan-Clubs:.*" eintragen. Ausnahmen: Vorstandsvorsitzender Dennis darf "*.:Vorsitzender des 1. offiziellen Sven Uwe Fan-Clubs:.*" schreiben und ich hab "*.:Gründer des 1. offiziellen Sven Uwe Fan-Clubs:.*" drinstehen, da ich den Club ja gegründet habe. 

Ach ja, und allen neuen Mitgliedern ein herzliches Willkommen von mir und vielen Dank an Dennis, der die schwere Bürde des Vorsitzes auf sich nehmen möchte und uns dankenswerterweise mit seinen heimischen Agrarerzeugnissen beglückt (Tee und Erdbeeren). 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## teppi (31. Mai 2006)

Ja .. eine sehr gute Idee.  

Dem gehts doch nur drum möglichst weit nach oben im Google Ranking zu flutschen. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## helaukoenig (31. Mai 2006)

Also, wenn es Erdbeeren gibt, dann möchte auch ich dabei sein und stelle hiermit den Antrag auf Eintrag.






___________________________________________________________________

*Kandidat für Mitgliedschaft im 1. offiziellen Sven-Fan-Club*


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Ok, unser Club besteht derzeit ja nur aus dem 2-Personen-Vorstand (Vorsitzender Dennis und ich (Event-Organisator und Zeremonienmeister)).
*@Dennis:*
Ich stelle dann mal den Antrag auf Aufnahme von folgenden Aspiranten in unseren Club:

zioProduct (designierter Schriftführer)
helaukoenig (designierter Prediger)
flashOr
tobee
der_Jan (designierter Schatzmeister)
Stimmst du zu? Und das mit der alljährlichen Wallfahrt ist ein exzellenter Vorschlag. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Ich stimme den Aufnahmen und auch Ernennungen zu.
Zusaetzlich schlage ich helaukoenig als Prediger vor.


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

In Ordnung, dann mögen die Anwärter als Initiationsritus nun bitte ihre Signaturen anpassen (auch du, mein Vorsitzender).


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Das ja toll. Schatzmeister *rrrrrrrrrrr*

Kriegen wir auch Vorteile, wenn wir im Club sind?

soweit: AUF UWE


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kriegen wir auch Vorteile, wenn wir im Club sind?


Ja klar, Erdbeeren. 
Und mal schauen was sich noch findet.
Vorschlaege werden gern entgegengenommen.


----------



## exxe (31. Mai 2006)

Das mit dem Fanclub find ich ne guten Idee - jeder braucht ein Vorbild  

Da mir grad etwas langweilig war, hab ich mal 'n bisschen gegoogelt und bin dabei auf diesen und diesen Beitrag hier gestoßen.
Ich find es interessant, was der Junge alles für Programme haben möchte.

Ich glaub, ich wünsch mir ein Script bei dem ich nur draufklicken muß und das mein Kühlschrank automatisch und kostenlos gefüllt wird.
Bitte postet es hier und sagt mir, mit welchem Program ich das dann speichern muß und mit welcher Endung 

//Edit:

Grad noch gefunden - der ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## C4D_Joe (31. Mai 2006)

Dann bewerb ich mich auch mal - in der Aussicht auf sonnige Erdbeernachmittage im Kleingarten! (Und natürlich auch um Sven Uwe zu huldigen.)


----------



## tobee (31. Mai 2006)

*Club Bestätigung*

Also ist jetzt in meiner Signatur drin.
Welche Farbe habt ihr da genommen

sufc ' tobee


----------



## zioProduct (31. Mai 2006)

*Aushang:*
-Dies ist die offizielle, mit Butter auf dem Brot, bescheinigte veröffentlichung der ersten Worte des Vorstandes!
- Von nun an wird Mayonayse auf das Brot geschmiert, da Butter zu einfach für Sven Uwe ist!
- Jeder der sich im Club zuhause führt, darf die vergoldete .: Ich bin Mitglied:. Sigantur aus vorhergehenden Posts übernehmen.
-Das quacksalben, und dumme sachen schreiben ist jeglich den Schreibern des Clubs überlassen und wird nicht tolleriert. Falls eine Misshandlung vorkommt, wird der Täter von den Schreibern zu einem "Lern-Kurs" bei unserem grossmeister Sven-Uwe über AOL geschickt.
-Falls ihr hier immer noch am Lesen seit, ich habe langsam Hunger, würde mir bitte jemand ein Brot mit Mayo schmieren?

Und zu guter letzt, behalte ich den Anspruch für mich, jetzt einmal mein TShirt über den Kopf zu stülpen, wie ein Wilder im Büro rumrenn, dabei schrei *ICH HAAABS GESCHAFT, ICH BIN UWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE* wobei das WEEEEEEEEEE verlängeret wird, weil ich durch das dumme Shirt das offene Fenster nicht sehen werde und mich dann ein paar stockwerke weiter unten im Müll finden werde, wo eine alte Flasche Vodka liegt, bischen stinkt und Pilz beinhaltet, aber ich bin UWEEEEEE

In dem Sinn:

Prost!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Schonmal eine Vorschau was noch auf uns zukommen koennte:


			
				zdnet Forum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der junge ist echt der brüller. und jetzt möchte er auch noch einen quellcode haben, um email verschicken zu können (bisher wohl nur hier angefragt).


Der von Exxe bei WinFuture verlinkte Thread ist auch noch was was wir hier noch brauchen.


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Liebe Mitglieder!

Endlich ist es mir auch gelungen, ein Bild unseres Idols für unseren Club zu ergattern! Ich habe einfach in ca. 25.000 Internetforen nach einem Programm gefragt welches "mir ein Bild von einem User vor seinem Rechner durch die Webcam macht wenn ich auf "Aufnahme" klicke" und habe ein derartiges Programm (natürlich) auch sehr schnell erhalten; dann habe ich Sven Uwe 's IP-Adresse bis nach Novosibirsk zurückverfolgt mittels eines anderen Programms welches mir eine freundliche Programmiererseele zusammenschrieb und konnte den folgenden Schnappschuss unseres scheuen Idols machen.

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Der Initiationsritus schreibt übrigens "Sandy Brown" vor, nicht vergoldet oder orange (steht so in den Statuten) und als Schriftart ist "Courier" in bold vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Sparks (31. Mai 2006)

Herr Vorsitzender, verehrte Mitglieder, 

huuui, *bevor es einen Aufnahmestopp *gibt, stelle ich schnell noch ergebenst einen Aufnahmeantrag.  
(mmmh, Erdbeeren, lecker!)

Als ersten "Mitgliedsbeitrag" stelle ich mal diesen Link rein  
http://www.pcforum24.de/search.php?search_author=Sven+Uwe&sid=
(Man beachte die "Antivi*e*rensoftware" am Ende!) ;-] 

Gruß,
Sparks


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Andere menschen scheinen ein Problem mit unserem Idol zu haben: http://cgi.zdnet.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3870

Unmöglich, ich kann mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Andere menschen scheinen ein Problem mit unserem Idol zu haben: http://cgi.zdnet.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3870
> 
> Unmöglich, ich kann mir das nicht erklären.


Wie wahr... Alles Ketzer und Zweifler an unserem einzig wahren Sven Uwe! Die erkennen halt nicht, dass er zu größerem bestimmt ist, als sich mit ihrem Gejammer abzugeben.

Apropos, liebe Kollegen im Vorstand, ich stelle mal den Antrag die folgenden Aspiranten aufzunehmen:

exxe
C4D_Joe
Sparks (designierter Sven-Uwe-Link-Sucher)

Gruß, Niko (Zeremonienmeister)


----------



## teppi (31. Mai 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Andere menschen scheinen ein Problem mit unserem Idol zu haben: http://cgi.zdnet.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3870
> 
> Unmöglich, ich kann mir das nicht erklären.


 
Also tut mir leid, ich kann da wirklich auch nix Lustiges an diesem Typen finden. Der macht sich nur über Menschen lustig, die bereit sind, anderen Menschen unentgeltlich Hilfestellung zu leisten, indem er gebetsmühlenartig irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Anfragen stellt. Es gibt ja scheinbar immer ein paar naive Menschen, die drauf reinfallen. 

Dem Typen jetzt auch noch Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, führt nur dazu, dass andere es ihm eventuell nachmachen .. und dann viel Spaß ..

Sein Account gehört gelöscht. Und der Name gesperrt. 

mfg,
die Spaßbremse


----------



## MArc (31. Mai 2006)

Sehr geehrte Gründer, Vorsitzender und natürlich alle Mitglieder des *Sven Uwe Fan-Clubs*.

Bevor ich zu Spät komme und diesen Legendären Club nichtmehr beitretten kann, frage ich hiermit offiziellstens, auf eine Mitgliedschaft an.

Ich werde natürlich alles in meiner Macht stehende Versuchen, um dem Club gerecht zu werden.

Einer meiner Hauptgründe sind (natürlich) die Himmlischen, Göttergleichen Erdbeeren des
Vorsitzenden, Dennis Wronka.

Auf ein gutes Club-darsein.

Mit hochachtungsvollen grüßen,
MArc


----------



## zioProduct (31. Mai 2006)

Der Schreiber ist für die neugesselligen, auch wenn der schreiber nicht mal was wer im Vorstand ist ^^

Dazu forder ich, als schreiber der Weisheiten, den teppi sofort aus unserem Clubhaus hier zu verbannen, da er ketzerische Vorwürfe gegenüber unserem Gott hat!

In den Erbeer-Eintopf mit teppi


----------



## teppi (31. Mai 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Schreiber ist für die neugesselligen, auch wenn der schreiber nicht mal was wer im Vorstand ist ^^
> 
> Dazu forder ich, als schreiber der Weisheiten, den teppi sofort aus unserem Clubhaus hier zu verbannen, da er ketzerische Vorwürfe gegenüber unserem Gott hat!
> 
> In den Erbeer-Eintopf mit teppi


 
Hm lecker Erdbeeren  ..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

@Teppi: Nachahmer der hochheiligen Einfaeltigkeit des grossen Ignorators werden natuerlich umgehend gekreuzigt, gevierteilt und an die Huende verfuettert.
Und lass uns doch ein wenig Spass mit einem haben der sein Hirn mal im Klo runtergespuelt hat. Sowas kommt ja nicht alle Tage vor.
Er selbst hat ja im Grunde nichts davon, nur den Spott. Nichtmal irgendwie Promotion fuer eine Website oder was auch immer.
Also, Gnade den Gehirnamputierten.


----------



## teppi (31. Mai 2006)

Doch, mit jeder Signatur steigt sein Name im Google Index und das isses, was er wirklich will. imho .. 

Ach mein Gott .. komme mir ja selbst schon wie der Miesmacher persönlich vor .. Macht doch was ihr wollt! 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

teppi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, mit jeder Signatur steigt sein Name im Google Index und das isses, was er wirklich will. imho ..


Aber was hat er denn wirklich davon? Wer zum Teufel googlet denn schon nach "Sven Uwe", ausser so vollkranke Typen wie wir. 
Wenn wir jetzt 1000-fach seine Website verlinken wuerden weil die der groesste Schrott seit erfindung der Wohnzimmertuer waere dann wuerden wir ja dafuer sorgen, dass er eine Menge Besuch dort bekommt. Aber das ist ja nicht der Fall.
Im Gegenteil, in einem der Foren hat er auch seine eMail-Addresse angegeben, wir foerdern sozusagen die Moeglichkeit, dass er mit Spam zugemuellt wird.


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In den Erbeer-Eintopf mit teppi


bzw.


			
				teppi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm lecker Erdbeeren  ..




Na dann Mahlzeit, Club!

Gruß, Niko


----------



## teppi (31. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber was hat er denn wirklich davon?


 
Naja .. er kann jedem beliebigen Mädchen auf dem Schulhof tief in die Augen schauen und sagen: "Hallo, ich bin Sven Uwe - ich sehe zwar nicht so aus, aber ich bin weltbekannt. Gib einfach meinen Namen bei Google ein!" 

Mit dieser Nummer wird er flächendeckend Mädelz rumkriegen und schon bald wird halb Deutschland direkter Nachkomme von Sven Uwe sein. 

Ich sags euch! Wehret den Anfängen! 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

teppi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja .. er kann jedem beliebigen Mädchen auf dem Schulhof tief in die Augen schauen und sagen: "Hallo, ich bin Sven Uwe - ich sehe zwar nicht so aus, aber ich bin weltbekannt. Gib einfach meinen Namen bei Google ein!"
> 
> Mit dieser Nummer wird er flächendeckend Mädelz rumkriegen und schon bald wird halb Deutschland direkter Nachkomme von Sven Uwe sein.
> 
> ...


Hmm, das ist natuerlich schon bedenklich. 
Daher schlage ich bei unserer ersten Wallfahrt eine rituelle Kastration des grossen Ignorators vor, um seine Fortpflanzung zu verhindern.
Obwohl, der sucht bestimmt noch nach einem Programm oder Script mit dem er das den Computer erledigen lassen kann weil er keine Ahnung hat wie das geht.


----------



## Sparks (31. Mai 2006)

teppi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Mit dieser Nummer wird er flächendeckend Mädelz rumkriegen und schon bald wird halb Deutschland direkter Nachkomme von Sven Uwe sein.
> 
> Ich sags euch! Wehret den Anfängen!  ...


 Wow, LOL, ist da jemand eifersüchtig?   

Streng' Dich an, Teppi, vlt. bekommst Du auch einen Fan-Club...
Das erfordert aber noch einiges mehr, als Du bisher "geliefert" hast  

Gruß, Sparks


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Ich denke nicht, dass man sich da Sorgen machen muss; habt ihr nicht meinen Schnappschuss vom großen Ignorator gesehen? 
Da beeindrucken Google-Rankings niemanden mehr... ;-]

*@Aspiranten:*
Da es keine Gegenstimmen gab, könnt ihr euch mal als aufgenommen betrachten und einen Löffel nehmen um auch vom teppi-Erdbeereintopf zu naschen.  (Und das gilt natürlich auch für MArc_s)


----------



## ESM (31. Mai 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ja toll. Schatzmeister *rrrrrrrrrrr*
> 
> Kriegen wir auch Vorteile, wenn wir im Club sind?
> 
> soweit: AUF UWE



Kriegst ne ClubSmartCard ^^

Hiermit stelle auch ich einen Antrag auf Aufnahme in den Club


----------



## MArc (31. Mai 2006)

Wann sind den eigentlich die Regelmäßigen Sitzungen?
Wo u.a. abgestimmt wird, ob ich nun Mitglied bin


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Ich möchte ich förmlich den gesuch einreichen, den von ESM gestellten Antrag abzulehen, was zur Folge hätte, das er zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nicht aufgenommen würde.
Dazu fordere ich ein Antragsverbot für eben genannten ESM für 2-3 Stunden. Begründen will ich solchen Antrag, mit dem Verweis auf seine nicht Vertretbare , ironischen, Äußerung gegenüber mir, der ich ja mit die Verwaltung repräsentiere.

Des weiteren möchte ich beantragen das teppi als Ehrenmitglied aufgenommen wird, da er sich vom bösesn Saulus in den guten Paulus wandelte, vom erklärten Gegner des "Uwismuss" zu einem Verfechter, der die Lehrere der Kastration brachte, und somit als Prophet zu achten ist.


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

Und ich bin wieder ausgeschlossen, wa? 

Wartet nur ab..
Wenn ich und SnakeMedia erstmal unseren Counterstrike-Clan aufgemacht haben, dann werden wir euch kaputt lachen!

Dann habt IHR nichts mehr zu lachen.. *schnief*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ich bin wieder ausgeschlossen, wa?
> 
> Wartet nur ab..
> Wenn ich und SnakeMedia erstmal unseren Counterstrike-Clan aufgemacht haben, dann werden wir euch kaputt lachen!
> ...


Wer hat denn gesagt, dass Du ausgeschlossen bist?
Hier kann jeder Mitglied werden um dem grossen Ignorator zu huldigen und Erdbeeren zu futtern.


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

Ich dachte da eigtl. so an eine Ehrenmitgliedschaft, inkl. Goldkarte und 50.000 Miles&More Vielfliegermeilen.

Naja, dann eben nicht. 
Aber als was bewerben?
Einfaches Mitglied?

Never!

Dann bin ich lieber
"First Sven Uwe Community Fan Group - Second Chief Facility-Management Officer"
(Swen Uwe's Hausmeister-Vorarbeiter *fg*)

Aber immernoch besser als stink-normaler User 


Moment. Nein. Ich stelle einen Antrag auf die Stelle als *Frauenbeauftragter im SU-Fanclub!* 
(Meine Mudda ist Frauenbeauftragte beim Bund. Da hat man als maennlicher Nachkomme nicht viel zu lachen in der Jugend  )


----------



## zioProduct (31. Mai 2006)

> First Sven Uwe Community Fan Group - Second Chief Facility-Management Officer"


Bück dich und Putz mir die Schuhe, wenn sie glänzen vote ich für dich, ansonsten kommst du auch in den Erdbeer-Eintopf!


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bück dich und Putz mir die Schuhe, wenn sie glänzen vote ich für dich, ansonsten kommst du auch in den Erdbeer-Eintopf!



Erdbeereintopf.. aehm.. hoert sich pervers an.
Genau wie "Tante Rot", "Rote Welle", usw.
Ihr wisst schon was ich meine 

Dann bin ich doch lieber fuer die Stelle als Frauenbeauftragter


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich stelle einen Antrag auf die Stelle als *Frauenbeauftragter im SU-Fanclub!*


Ich unterstütze den Antrag. 



			
				der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Des weiteren möchte ich beantragen das teppi als Ehrenmitglied aufgenommen wird, da er sich vom bösesn Saulus in den guten Paulus wandelte, vom erklärten Gegner des "Uwismuss" zu einem Verfechter, der die Lehrere der Kastration brachte, und somit als Prophet zu achten ist.


Ich unterstütze auch diesen Antrag. Und danke an Jan für die Begriffsbildung des Uwismus.



			
				der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte ich förmlich den gesuch einreichen, den von ESM gestellten Antrag abzulehen, was zur Folge hätte, das er zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nicht aufgenommen würde.
> Dazu fordere ich ein Antragsverbot für eben genannten ESM für 2-3 Stunden. Begründen will ich solchen Antrag, mit dem Verweis auf seine nicht Vertretbare , ironischen, Äußerung gegenüber mir, der ich ja mit die Verwaltung repräsentiere.


Dagegen lege ich mein Veto als Gründer ein. ;-] 
ESM soll mit an Bord, genauso wie MArc_s und jeder andere User, der sich den Lehre des Uwismus und den Weisheiten des großen Ignorators unterwirft.

*@MArc_s:*
Regelmäßige Sitzungen wird es wohl keine geben, wir handhaben das hier eher nach dem Offene-Tür-Prinzip: Wann auch immer du dem Ignorator huldigen oder an den Segnungen des Uwismus teilhaben willst, steht dir der Clubraum offen. (Ein Zugeständnis an die Zeitzonenunterschiede. Gell, Dennis?)

Gruß, Niko (Zeremonienmeister)


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Du suchst Threads, in denen er seine Lehre verbreitet. Du wärst dann quasi die Suchfunktion vom 1. offiziellen...


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

Ich sehe jetzt schon die fanatischen Uwinisten mit Bombenguerteln durch deutsche Staedte laufen mit dem Versuch, sich selber in die Luft zu sprengen, was allerdings daran mangelt, dass sie, wie ihr heiliges Muttertier Sven, nicht in der Lage waren, die Batterien fuer den Zuender einzulegen.

Wird aber sicher trotzdem lustig.

Bin ich nu Mitglied? 



P.S.:
Ist es nicht irgendwie krank, dass ein 13-Jaehriger alleine durch ignoranz eine Fangemeinde innerhalb von wenigen Tagen erschaffen hat, welche sich rasend in einer Community ausbreitet, welche ueber 136.000 User hat?
Etwas beaengstigend..

Ciao
Frauenbeauftragter


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Ja, aber erst nachdem du dir den Mund mit Seife ausgewaschen hast, weil du dich über unseren Ignorator lustig gemacht hast. ;-]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Ich seh das so wie unser Sekten-, aeh Club-Gruender Azmodan. Jeder der dem grossen Ignorator huldigen will ist hier willkommen. Und hier wird alles fein friedlich sein und wir werden frohlocken ueber die Auswuechse seiner heiligen Einfaeltigkeit.
Ich unterstuetze auch die Antraege Suchfunktion zum Frauenbeauftragten und Teppi zum Propheten zu ernennen.


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

Ehehehehe 

*signatur*

Lang lebe der Svenismus.


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Svenismus


  

(Hatte es vorher bei Wikipedia.de versucht, aber die Assis haben meinen Artikel wieder geloescht  )


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Wieso Suchmfunktion in deiner Signatur? das versteh ich nicht

Was machst du als Frauenbeauftragter? Ist das so ähnlich wie die Bitch Control Unit? (die ja ein anderer User, der nich näher genannt werden möchte, innehat)

@Dennis: Ich hab ein Geschenk für dich als Papst des Uwismus: ALT+0228 Probier mal aus


----------



## Dichter als Goethe (31. Mai 2006)

musste mich einfach anmelden und heir was schreiben ^^

Sven Uwe ist uns seit geraumer zeit bekannt unter anderem hier:
http://board.gulli.com/thread/525639-mit-aol-60-anonym-surfen/ 

mal infos zusammentragen:

emails:
Pasker@t-online.de
S.Pasker@gmx.net

da einige leute wissen wollten wo er wohnt um dahin zu Pilgern:
vermutlich sein alter herr:
http://www.4call.dastelefonbuch.de/...&vert_ok=1&mergerid=&cilist=1&sp=49&aktion=23

und der ist Richter am oberlandesgericht in Oldenburg

http://www.ga-online.de/inhalt/2000-02-02/ostemsol/  (anmeldenung erf. im archiv suchen nach dem Datum ^^)
ich schlage mich vor zum:
Erdbeergärtner von Aurich
*Mayobrotemiterdbeerenverteil*

viel spass mit der adresse sagt mir bescheid wenn ihr pilgern geht.
mfg


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

14:45 faehrt mein Zug los.
Bin dann um 19:15 am Aurich ZOB.


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Die Heilige Schrift bei Stupedia lässte den Propheten ausser acht!!

Edit:\\ Is ja ein Wiki Projekt, ich Idiot, hähä


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Echt klasse, Suchfunktion.  Aber eigentlich ist Dennis Vorsitzender, ich bin nur auch im Vorstand... Und es heisst auch eigentlich Uwismus (könnte man aber ja verlinken zu Svenismus).

Aber mal was ernsthaftes, liebe Mitglieder: Wenn man den hier hinterlegten Informationen Glauben schenken kann, ist der große Ignorator gerademal 12 Jahre alt... :suspekt:

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Azi (31. Mai 2006)

Hiermit ernenne ich mich zum Vernichter des Sven Uwe Fanclubs. Buuuuuh!


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Ist das alter eines Menschen wirklich von bedeutung? Sind wir, im Vergleich zum Alter des Universums zu Sven wirklich soviel älter? Ich würde sagen: Nein liebe Brüder und Schwestern(u.U. bald dank Frauenbeauftragten), und so lasst uns über seine 12 Jahre hinwegsehen und ihm weiter huldigen!


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

Amen, Bruder!


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Muahahaha.... Ich wusste doch, dass es eine gute Idee war, diese alte Burg mit dem stylischen Folterkeller als Clubhaus anzumieten. *den Azi in den Kerker werf*

So, liebe Mitglieder, wir haben einen Ungläubigen in unserer Mitte, der gar lästerliche Worte von sich gibt und an den Grundfesten unserer Verehrung des Ignorators rütteln will!

An die Streckbank mit ihm! ;-] 

Und kannst du nicht so einfach vernichten, Azi. Denn wir lachen dich einfach kaputt! 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

Streckbank?
nee..

Oldschool.. Back to the roots! Hexenverbrennung! 

(Kann mal jemand eine Weiterleitung von uwinismus zu Svenismus machen 8oder umgekehrt und den Beitrag vorher kopieren?)
Ich komme mit wiki's nicht klar 
Danke..


----------



## Dichter als Goethe (31. Mai 2006)

jetzt da wir wissen wo er wohnt, ab mit ihm zu usnerem MEISTER
auf das er 5 stunden vollgebrabbelt wird mit AOL und/oder Batchdateien ;-] 

bis später suchfunktion, bin 3 mins später da =)
wer nimmt den Ungläubigen mit?


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

@Suchfunktion
wie schnell sind die denn Bei Wikipedia 
Ich will demnächst einen Artikel über eine Ungenauigkeits Konstante reinstellen, aber so wird das wohl nichts.


----------



## zioProduct (31. Mai 2006)

Ich werde den roten Zug der schweizerischen Eidgenossen, mit uwinistischen Lehren beschreiben, und mit ihm zum Tempel der Macht fahren! Erwartet meine Ankunft beim 3ten Morgengrauen! Sehet wie ich mit Ach und Krach einfahren werden, die Bremse nicht finde, und die ganze Nachbarschaft mit meinem roten Lehr-Zug vernichten werden. Kurz vor dem Hause Uwins werde ich halten, aus dem geschrotteten Zug klettern, meine verletzen Arme über die Schulter schwingen, damit sie nicht einfach so runter lampen, und ich werde die UWINISTISCHEN-LEHREN verkünden!

Ganz nebenbei: Suchfunktion, da ich bestimmt mal wieder schmerzen haben werde, kannst du das mit den Frauen ein wenig beschleunigen, damit ich von unseren uwinistischen Frauen verarztet werde?

HEIL UWE!

:-(


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

*<off-topic>*


			
				zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HEIL UWE!


Öhm... Zio, bei aller Blödelei, aber bitte nicht solche Sprüche, ok? Wir haben da schon mal hierzulande so gewisse negative Erfahrungen mit gemacht...
*</off-topic>*


----------



## RedWing (31. Mai 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *<off-topic>*
> 
> Öhm... Zio, bei aller Blödelei, aber bitte nicht solche Sprüche, ok? Wir haben da schon mal hierzulande so gewisse negative Erfahrungen mit gemacht...
> *</off-topic>*



//offtopic:
Man muss das Wort Heil nicht gleich mit diesen negativen Erfahrungen verbinden...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heil

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## zioProduct (31. Mai 2006)

Pffff, die Deutschen wieder, mit ihrer beklemmenden Vergangenheit...
HEIL steht für verehrung eines Führers, nur weil ihr Spacken mal einen Össi verehrt habt, und der euch, wie erwartet, in die  geritten hat, kann ich nix für;-] 

PS: Habe nix gegen össis, aber gegen verkorkste Deutsche, die immer noch von der ach so bösen Geschichte reden, die sie nunmal nicht ändern können. Genau der selbe schrott mit dem Hakenkreuz, nur weil Adolf es zu "seinem" Zeichen gemacht hat, ist es noch lange kein Symbol für ihn, auch wenn es in den Köpfen zu dem geworden ist. Alles spielt sich im Kopf ab...

HEIL UWE;-] 
oder
HOCH UWE
oder
*Hand an Kopf Klatsch, Beine zusammenschlag und UWE brüll* (Und nur das ihr Deutschen nicht gleich wieder NSDAP-werkschafften dahinter seht, das ist wie in anderen Armeen auch der Gruss bei uns in der Schweiz, wenn der Ranghöchste dir nen Anschiss gibt )

**edit**
Da war mal wieder einer schneller 
**edit2**
Azmodan, was hast du gegen das Wort Heil? Hab gerade gesehen wo du wohnst  In deinen Augen bestimmt ein alter Naz.i-Tempel


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> weil ihr Spacken mal einen Össi verehrt habt


Das ist das Schlimmste an der ganzen Sache 



> PS: Habe nix gegen össis, aber gegen verkorkste Deutsche, die immer noch von der ach so bösen Geschichte reden, die sie nunmal nicht ändern können.


Meine Meinung!

Heil Eris Diskordia!
Heil Uwe!





			
				der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Suchfunktion
> wie schnell sind die denn Bei Wikipedia
> Ich will demnächst einen Artikel über eine Ungenauigkeits Konstante reinstellen, aber so wird das wohl nichts.


Hab gerade auf speichern geklickt und dann sofort reload. Schon waren die am loeschen 
Die sind echt fix!


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

*<off-topic>*
Mag schon sein, dass es nicht gleich negativ zu verstehen ist, wenn jemand sowas sagt, aber wir haben hierzulande ja leider immer noch ein paar ewig Gestrige (z.B. in der sächsischen *Schweiz* ), die an braunem Gedankengut festhalten und sich mit "Heil" begrüßen...

Mir persönlich als Halb-Deutschen ist das eh egal, ich bin multikulti genug (habe sogar zwei Staatsbürgerschaften) um mich nicht mit dem anerzogenen, geschichtlichen schlechten Gewissen zu plagen, aber ich wollte das ganze eben einfach nicht in die Richtung gehen lassen, in die es jetzt abdriftet... Sonst kommt wieder der große böse Mod mit dem großen rostigen Schlüssel und schliesst uns den Club zu. 
*</off-topic>*

Hier geht's schließlich um den großen Ignorator und nicht einen dahergelaufenen Gefreiten mit kaputtem Denkomaten. 

*@Zio:*
Ach,du meinst wegen der ehemaligen SS-Kaserne hier in Heilbronn? Ja, sogesehen hast du da wohl recht. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## zioProduct (31. Mai 2006)

@Azo,
wegen dem und wegen dem HEIL in Heilbronn 

Ausserdem, denkste echt, wir vom UWE-Fanclub, währen so dumm einen Mann der nur ein Ei hat mit Heil anzusprechen?;-] 

 
Wir ham hier in der Schweiz mehr als genug "Eidgenossen" die am "rechten" Weg festhalten... Also ich kenn die Problematik, von zu wenig Hirn mit Muskelmasse oder Fett gemischt


----------



## Dichter als Goethe (31. Mai 2006)

> Azmodan, was hast du gegen das Wort Heil? Hab gerade gesehen wo du wohnst  In deinen Augen bestimmt ein alter Naz.i-Tempel


 <- rotlfmao  

such:
bitte halte dich an die korrekte begrüssung der Chaoisten, heil-eris-diskordia gibts nicht =)


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

Ehehe.. kommt hier auch oefters vor. Meistens fehlt es hier allerdings nur an Hirnmasse 

Und nun zurueck zum Thema: UWE! 

*kreisch*
Uwe ich will ein Kind von dir!
*flenn kreisch umkipp*


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *kreisch*
> Uwe ich will ein Kind von dir!
> *flenn kreisch umkipp*


Diesen Antrag unterstütze ich. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## zioProduct (31. Mai 2006)

> *kreisch*
> Uwe ich will ein Kind von dir!
> *flenn kreisch umkipp*


Du bist Frauenbeauftragter, und nicht unser Mann, der uns die Frau macht


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

Ich mache euch ZU Frauen, wenn ihr mir nicht gehorcht 

Heil Uwe!


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Ich dachten wir kastrieren den, und hätten uns drauf geeinigt: KEINE KINDER!

[IRONIE]
Ja mach das, ich wollte schon immer unter deinem Körper liegen, Suchfunktion *chrrr* ;-)
[/IRONIE]


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Ach ja, ich vergaß... Und nein, Suchfunktion, du machst jetzt hier keinen Putschversuch. ;-] Wir sind treue Uwisten bzw. Svenisten und gehorchen *nur* dem Ignorator!

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: @Jan und Suchfunktion: Darf man dem jungen Glück schon gratulieren?


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [IRONIE]
> Ja mach das, ich wollte schon immer unter deinem Körper liegen, Suchfunktion *chrrr* ;-)
> [/IRONIE]


Ich dachte da eher so an Stahlkappenschuh -> Weichteile.
Hrhr. 

Und keine Angst. Putschversuche gibt es keine.
Wie sollte man auch einen Diktator stuerzen, der nicht mal weiss, dass er ein Diktator ist? 
Dementsprechend ist ein Putschversuch zwecklos...


----------



## Azi (31. Mai 2006)

@Azmodan
Ich bin keiner, und ich bin Stolz darauf!
P.S.: Als im Keller eine Spinne herumkrabellte, hab ich es irgendwie geschafft, mich loszureissen und wegzulaufen... War plötzlich ganz einfach^^


----------



## deepthroat (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo, hallo!

Ich will jetzt sofort in den "Sven Uwe" Fan Club eintreten!

Oder ich hätte gerne ein Programm welches ich mir runterladen kann wo dann ein Knopf ist, und ich denn da drücke das dort ein Fenster aufgeht wo steht: 

Du bist ab sofort Mitglied im "Sven Uwe" Fan Club! 

und dann wird die Sven Uwe Hymne gespielt bis Blut aus meinen Ohren quillt. 

Aber sagt mir bitte wo ich dieses Programm speichern muß das es auch funktioniert oder schickt mir jetzt den Quellcode. Ich brauche das Programm wirklich dringend. Ich hab irgendwo im Internet auch schon so ein ähnliches Programm runtergeladen, aber das war nicht das richtige, echte, unverwechselbare "Sven Uwe"-Fan-Club-Beitrittsprogramm! *heul*

(Außerdem wollte ich ja schon immer mal meine tolle Signatur in was Sinnvolles/Besonderes/Imposantes ändern - und da ist ja die "Sven Uwe" Fan Club Mitgliedssignatur genau das richtige!)

Ave, oh Sven Uwe!


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Ich bin dafür das wir deepthroat aufnehmen, er hat durch seine Kentniss der Schrift bewiesen, das er würdig ist.

Das mit den blutigen Ohren würde ich gerne persöhnlich Arrangieren.


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

*@deepthroat:*
Willkommen in unserem Club, Bruder. Als Initiationsritus darfst du dir nun deine Signatur anpassen. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

Hehehe 

Wir brauchen wirklich noch eine Hymne!
Ich bin fuer den Lauch-Song 



Achja, hier nochmal der Signaturaufbau:

```
.:Mitglied des 1. offiziellen Sven Uwe Fan-Clubs:.
```


----------



## deepthroat (31. Mai 2006)

Danke, Leute! Ich hab es geschafft und meine Signatur auch schon angepaßt. Nun kann mich heute nichts mehr schocken, denn ich weiß Sven Uwe wird mir zur Seite stehen.

Leider muss ich aber auch schon los. Also bis morgen Brüder. (und wo sind eigentlich die Schwestern? )

Gruß


----------



## exxe (31. Mai 2006)

Antrag:

Hiermit stelle ich den Antrag, dass alle Mitglieder dieses Forums, die - wie unser Vorbild Sven Uwe - ähnlich unverständliche Sätze schreiben oder ähnliche Probleme haben und sich nicht belehren lassen, ab nun nicht mehr verwarnt werden, sondern den "Sven Uwe - Gedenk - Orden" bekommen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

exxe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Antrag:
> 
> Hiermit stelle ich den Antrag, dass alle Mitglieder dieses Forums, die - wie unser Vorbild Sven Uwe - ähnlich unverständliche Sätze schreiben oder ähnliche Probleme haben und sich nicht belehren lassen, ab nun nicht mehr verwarnt werden, sondern den "Sven Uwe - Gedenk - Orden" bekommen


Dafuer gibt's ja jetzt in meiner Signatur die neue Kategorie "User des Monats". 

Uebrigens, bei Stupidedia wurden wir wohl auch wieder geloescht. 

Ach ja, nochwas zum grossen Igorator: Dass sein Alter im Grunde nicht den hier gestellten Anforderungen entspricht hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber wird aus Gruenden der allgemeinen Belustigung erstmal etwas uebergangen. 
Dacht ich mir doch, dass der aus Aurich ist, hatte da schon einen Sven Uwe Pasker in einem GB gefunden, da stand auch was von Aurich. Da war ich uebrigens schonmal.

Der Vorsitzende...


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Gelobt sei unser weiser Vorsitzender! Sven Uwes Gnade führte ihn bereits an die heilige Stätte, *bevor* er von seiner Lehre erleuchtet wurde! 

In welchem GB hast du ihn denn gefunden? Poste doch mal einen Link, auf dass wir unserem Heilsbringer huldigen und uns an seiner Weisheit laben können.

Der Zeremonienmeister


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Unsere heilige Zurueckgebliebenheit hat sich hier unter die Sterblichen gewagt.


----------



## Azi (31. Mai 2006)

So langsam verschwindet mein Gedanke, dass es sich um einen Bot handelt...

Sorry, Sven!

Hmm, nun hätte ich gerne auch einen Mitgliedsausweis!^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Deine Unglaeubigkeit sei Dir verziehen und somit seiest Du fortan als Bruder Azi bekannt.


----------



## NomadSoul (31. Mai 2006)

Ich würde mich auch gerne in diesen Club einbringen.
Und zwar als Erdbeerenpflanzer denke das man sowas noch gebrauchen könnte


----------



## Sparks (31. Mai 2006)

Ich möchte den Antrag stellen, dass der Schriftführer Papier und Feder zur Hand nimmt und eine PN für unsere heilige Stupidität "Sven Uwe" aufsetzt und darin ihm als "roten Teppich" den Link zu diesem thread schickt, so dass seine Heiligkeit gebührend im Forum empfangen wird.
Ferner sollte der Heiligkeit der Status der *Vereinsgottheit* unlöschbar   in ihre Signatur gebrannt werden.


----------



## ESM (31. Mai 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte ich förmlich den gesuch einreichen, den von ESM gestellten Antrag abzulehen, was zur Folge hätte, das er zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt nicht aufgenommen würde.
> Dazu fordere ich ein Antragsverbot für eben genannten ESM für 2-3 Stunden. Begründen will ich solchen Antrag, mit dem Verweis auf seine nicht Vertretbare , ironischen, Äußerung gegenüber mir, der ich ja mit die Verwaltung repräsentiere.
> 
> [...]



Abgesehen davon, dass die 2-3 Stunden nun vorbei sind, möchte ich Protest gegen die Ablehnung einlegen.
Der durchaus ironische Unterton stellte keine Anspielung auf eine Äußerung ihrer Person dar, sondern vielmehr auf die "Geiz-ist-Geil"-Mentalität sowie beliebige Tankstellenaktionen, um Kunden zu sammeln. 
Mit diesen Worten möchte ich nun also meinen Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft erneut einreichen. Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit. 
Ich nehme auch gerne den Job als offizieller Sonnenschirmhalter für alle Edrbeerpflanzer, -pflücker o.ä an.


----------



## reBourne (31. Mai 2006)

Ich möchte auch beitreten 
Welche Mitgliedsnummer hab ich?
Was bekommt der jenige mit der Mitgliedsnummer 100 ? XD


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Ne Erdbeere.


----------



## Leola13 (31. Mai 2006)

Hai,

@all ;-) 

Ja, seid ihr denn alle verrückt geworden! Hat man einmal einen vormittag wenig Zeit "tanzen die Mäuse auf den Tischen".

Wie könnt ihr euch nur über ein bei vielen anderen Foren hoch angesehenes Mitglied so herablassend auslassen ?

Pfui, schämt euch ! ;-] 

Ciao Stefan

*Überigens, wo kann ich mir den Mitgliedsantrag downloaden ?*


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

*@Leola13:*
Den gibts hier bei mir. *raschel* *dem Leola einen Antrag rüberreich*
Und bitte nicht vergessen, Anlage B auszufüllen! 

Zeremonienmeister


----------



## Leola13 (31. Mai 2006)

Hai,

die Bedingung 17c, Absatz 3 


> Unterschrift eines kinderlosen Onkels mütterlicherseits


kann ich leider nicht erfüllen.

Kann ich dann nur passives oder Mitglied zweiter Klasse werden ? 

Oder ist diese Bedingung durch Absatz 4, Satz 5 aufgehoben ?  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vault-tec (31. Mai 2006)

Hmmm... Moment kurz. Ich muss kurz in die Bibliothek, die Statuten holen. *aufsteh* *tapp, tapp, tapp* *Tür auf und zu mach*

*Tür auf und zu mach* *tapp, tapp, tapp* *hinsetz* Ok, also... zu Bedingung 17c, Absatz 3, in Anlage B.... *blätter* *raschel* zu Bedingung 17c, Absatz 3, in Anlage B... *blätter* Ah ja, hier... Hmmm... Ok, also die Sachlage ist da eindeutig: Als alteehrwürdiges Forenmitglied greift bei dir die 1000-Plus-Regelung. D.h. da du mehr als 1000 Beiträge verfasst hast, würdest du eh automatisch eine Mitgliedschaft von uns angetragen bekommen. Also fühl dich aufgenommen, Bruder. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Nico Graichen (31. Mai 2006)

Ich beantrage hiermit auch mal meine Mitgliedschaft 


			
				NomadSoul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und zwar als Erdbeerenpflanzer denke das man sowas noch gebrauchen könnte


Und da die Erdbeeren irgendwann ja reif sind *hoff* möchte ich bitte Erdbeerenpflücker werden.


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2006)

Hilfäääää  Was ist das ? Kaum 1 Tag nicht richtig aufgepasst, werden hier 7 ( !! ) Seiten
vollgekleistert... Ich schaff es nicht, das alles zu lesen.. *uff*


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

Chmee, das sind 7 Seiten vollgekleistert mit interessanten, geistreichen Konversationen, datt ließt sich wie Buddä, nich?

Falls du es trotzdem nicht schaffen solltest: Sag, das einfach das eu Anhänger des Uwismuss bist und frag ob du aufgenommen wirst. Vielleicht solltest du noch eine Hang zu erdbeeren(ich weiß nicht seid wann Erdbeeren klein geschrieben wird, aber da es jeder so macht, häng ich mich mal an) und Sinnlosigkeit mitbringen, dann wärs perfekt.


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2006)

Au ja Au ja, Prima ! SvenUwe ist ein Superaufhänger für diesen Sommer.
Bringt mich zum Lachen.. Klare Fragenstellungen, naja abgesehen von
"Skript, dass ich damals hatte" und so..

Und Prost.. Achja, bei Erdbeer-Margeritas bin ich dabei.
Ich gebe die Runde nach SvenUwe.


----------



## Suchfunktion (31. Mai 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da war ich uebrigens schonmal.


Das erklaert natuerlich einiges...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2006)

Mal keine boese Rede gegen Deinen Vorsitzenden sonst gehst Du gleich im Kleingarten Unkraut zupfen. 

Ich sprech jetzt mal den Neu-Bruedern hier ein herzliches Hallo aus.
Wir muessen auch mal ein paar Bruederinnen hier ran holen, sonst koennen wir doch garkeine rituellen Gruppensexgelage veranstalten. 
Und wir brauchen jemanden fuer ein Menschenopfer. Wer versucht SnakeMedia ausfindig zu machen?


----------



## zioProduct (1. Juni 2006)

Geheiligt seiet ihr, ihr schmucken Brüder des Uwinismuses!
Ich werde meiner Pflicht als Schreiber, des Blödeleien-Buches des Uwinismuses nachkommen, und unserem erhabenen Meister eine PM schicken, in welcher ich ihn auf seine gelobtheit ansprechen werde. Möge der geistige Erhabene uns die Ehre erweisen und sich hier verewigen!

@Az!
Alter Zeremonienlaller du, wo hast du jetzt wieder mein Tagebuch der lüsternen Uwinismus-Lehren hingepackt? Du bringts mir meine ganze Bibliothek durcheinander! Kann ich nicht ab! Weisst du was ich für Frauen ziehen lassen musste, weil mir dieses Tagebuch abhanden gekommen ist? Wenn du mir deinen Zeremonienkittel noch einmal in meine Gruft schleppst, werde ich dir höchst Persönlich die Kniebeuge-Theorien des Uwinismuses um die Ohren pfeiffen!


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

*@Zio:*
Hmmm... Meinst du diesen speckigen Bildband mit dem Titel "Die 1000 erleuchteten Stellungen für nackt im Schnee tollende Adepten des Uwinismus"? ;-]
Das hab' ich umgeräumt, weil ich sonst nicht an die Statutensammlung gekommen wär, um Leola zu helfen. Schau mal im 144. Regal von Links, Ebene 7; da müsste das liegen.(Oder war es Regal 69?) 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## flashOr (1. Juni 2006)

Eigentlich müssten wir doch SnakeMedia als CEO anstellen, oder?
Schließlich hat er sich durch diverse Beiträge dazu qualifiziert und es wäre doch wirklich ein Verlust wenn er nicht mit dabei wäre unseren unheiligen Gottheit zu huldigen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2006)

flashOr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich müssten wir doch SnakeMedia als CEO anstellen, oder?
> Schließlich hat er sich durch diverse Beiträge dazu qualifiziert und es wäre doch wirklich ein Verlust wenn er nicht mit dabei wäre unseren unheiligen Gottheit zu huldigen.


Ich wuerde ihn eher zum PR-Manager und Vertreter in der Oeffentlichkeit ernennen. Vor allem kann der auch Zweifler direkt kaputt lachen.


----------



## zioProduct (1. Juni 2006)

Und er verfügt über genug sprachliche Kenntnisse, um sich mit der ganzen Welt zu Unterhalten;-] 

@Azmo

Grml, du Assi! Die Lüsternen Bücher des Uwinismuses gehören alle ins Regal 66! Die 1000 erleuchtete Stellungen.. waren auf Ebene 378! Na danke, nun muss ich den Band suchen, und dann wieder die Leiter hochkrackseln bis auf Ebene 378...
Kannst du deine "bekehrungs" Rituale für Frauen nicht mal ohne Bücher machen... Langsam müsstest du echt wissen wie das geht, oder mich Fragen, ich zeig sie dir schon, immerhin hab ich den ganzen Quatsch, erm die ganzen Dinge geschrieben...


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

*@Zio:*
Dachte ich mir doch, dass die Bilder in dem Band alle von dir gemacht wurden, bei der wackeligen Qualität... Dabei hätte ich dann auch gleich mal eine Frage zu der Stellung auf Seite 437 ("die eingesprungene Dreifachgazelle"): Muss man da wirklich von der IKEA-Schrankwand springen oder tut's auch ein Modell von der günstigeren Konkurrenz? Und wie entscheidend sind die Kiefernholz-Dielen im Fußboden für diese Stellung? Und bekommst du eine Provision bei deinem Chiropraktiker? 

Und von wegen "Bekehrungsrituale"... Hab ich nicht nötig und will ich gar nicht; die rennen mir sowieso schon unnötigerweise alle hinterher, kaum dass ich "Sven Uwe" sage... ;-]

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2006)

So, da ich jetzt zu faul bin selbst zu gucken rufe ich, in meiner Position als Vorsitzender, zu einer Volkszaehlung auf.
Also alle Mitglieder heben jetzt quasi mal die Hand.
Ich mach auch gleich den Anfang.

1


----------



## zioProduct (1. Juni 2006)

Ich bin die Nummer 2....
Asmo, dein Kittel ist so ecklig, ich denke eher die Frauen rennen weg, deshalb haben wir noch keine im Club


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Ich melde mich an 3. Stelle, bin aber als Gründer der einzig Erste hier im Club, Dennis. 
Damit hab' ich nix am Hut (oder Kittel ), Zio. Da musst du dich an unseren Frauenbeauftragten wenden; wozu haben wir ihn denn sonst, Erdbeerpflanzer und -pflücker haben wir ja schon genug.

Obacht, liebe Brüder, ich hab' grad nochmal die 8 heiligen Seiten durchgeblättert und folgende Mitgliedsnummern vergeben:

001 - Azmodan
002 - Dennis Wronka
003 - ZioProduct
004 - der_Jan
005 - flashOr
006 - tobee
007 - helaukoenig
008 - exxe
009 - C4D_Joe
010 - Sparks
011 - MArc_s
012 - ESM
013 - Azi
014 - teppi
015 - Suchfunktion
016 - Dichter als Goethe
017 - deepthroat
018 - NomadSoul
019 - reBourne
020 - Leola13
021 - niggo
022 - chmee
023 - SnakeMedia (ehrenhalber)

Der Zeremonienmeister


----------



## der_Jan (1. Juni 2006)

Meinst du wirklich, dass zwei nullen langen? Irgendwann werden wir vierstellige Zahl von Mitgliedern haben, und dann ist es nur noch ein kleiner Schritt bis zu den 6 Stellligen und dann werden wir eine offizielle Religion, wir werden die anderen Religionen untergraben, (ausser die Buddisten, da ist zu viel Fels im Land)  wir werden und vor allem werden wir ein eigenes Wiki haben, von den uns niemand rauslöscht.


----------



## NomadSoul (1. Juni 2006)

Oh großer Zeremonienmeister

Du hast unser ehrwürdiges Ehrenmitglied mit der Mitgliedsnummer 00 Sven-Uwe vergessen.
Verkünde hiermit offiziell die Erdbeersaat wird ausgebracht werden


----------



## zioProduct (1. Juni 2006)

Uff...
Dann muss ich verdammt viel Schreiben, wenn jeder 6Stelligen eine Bibel will, denn nur wenn die heiligen, uwinistischen Schriften von Hand geschrieben wurden, haben sie ihre Macht, alles aus dem Laserdrucker ist firlefax...

Ich suche somit noch offizielle Blödelschreiber-Azubis!


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Das wäre doch die ideale Gelegenheit, ein paar Erdbeerpflücker zu Blödelschreiber-Lehrlingen zu befördern. 

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Nein, ich habe IHN nicht vergessen, aber ER darf nicht genannt werden, da sonst seine heilige Einfalt gefährdet ist. Intern trägt er übrigens nicht die Null als Nummer, sondern das X aber eigentlich braucht er keine Nummer in seinem Tempel, oder?


----------



## der_Jan (1. Juni 2006)

Hat der Vorsitzende eigentlich ein glaubensbekenntniss in seinem Archiv, oder is das die Aufgabe von der schweizerischen Labertasche


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2006)

Ein solches Bekenntnis zu verfassen gehoert meiner Meinung nach zu einer der ersten Aufgaben eines Schreiberlinges. Somit waere dafuer sozusagen unser schweizer Aussenposten dafuer zustaendig.


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Hehehehe... Schweizer Außenposten ist gut...  

Und ja, gestern abend in des Schreiberlings Bibliothek stieß ich auf so ein zerfleddertes Pamphlet, womit er wohl immer die Regale abstaubt... ;-] 

Mein Gratulation übrigens an unseren fleißigen Vorsitzenden, der gestern die 8000er Marke nach oben durchbrochen hat. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2006)

Danke danke. Dafuer gibt's jetzt erstmal 8000 Erdbeeren. Wo ist der Erdbeerpfluecker?


----------



## zioProduct (1. Juni 2006)

Glaubensbekenntnisse
Wer dem uwinistischen Glauben angehören will, der...

Darf keine andere Gottseeligkeit verehren. Sven Uwe ist der einzig wahre!
Uwinistische Sex-Praktiken sind strikte nach den Uwinistischen Fortpflanzungsleeren der Biblithek in Regal 66 zu praktizieren
Nichtsnützige Zeremonienmeister, haben nichts mehr ohne meine Bewilligung in meiner Bibliothek verloren
 Erdbeeren sind Grundnahrungsmittel aller uwinisten: Empfehlenswert sind Erdbeeren mit Champagner und Schokolade, einen Löffel von unserem Erbeer-Eintopf, Erbeeren pur
Leute die sich gegen den göttlichen Auflehnen, werden ohne Gnade in unseren Erdbeer-Eintopf geworfen
Erbeerpfleger egal in welcher Form, arbeiten von morgens 00:30 - 24:00. Pause gibts um 12:00 für 15minuten. Es darf nicht genascht werden, die göttlichen Erdbeeren müssen zuerst gesäubert werden!
 Dem Schatzmeister ist es nicht mehr gestattet, die ganze uwinistische Kasse für den 3fachen-Gazellen-Sprung zu verschleudern. Wenn du den Ikea schrank kaputt machst, flick ihn zusammen und kauf nicht immer einen neuen
 Falls dem Blödeleienschreiber etwas zustösst, ist das ein Zeichen Uwins, dass etwas neues geschrieben werden muss, also stört ihn nicht und lasst ihn liegen
to be continued...

*Grossen Hammer hinter der alten uwinistischen-Kochbuch-Wand hervorhohl, Glaubenskenntnisse einschlagen will, zu viel schwung hohl, einmal eine Elegante drehung mach, dabei die Rotationskräfte aus den Augen verlier, mir den Hammer mit voller Wucht in den Kiefer hau, dabei häftig nach hinten schwank, mit meinem Hinterkopf den Nagel in die Wand schlag, dann langsam an der Wand nach unten rutsch, direkt unter der Glaubensbekenntis ins Koma fall, von den Leuten die vorbeilaufen mit Geld zugeschüttet werde, weil die denken ich sei besoffen(hab erst 2 Flaschen uwins-Erbeer-Wein intus), und so wie schon erwähnt, wieder einmal mehr die Arbeit des Schatzmeisters abnimm, und die uwinistischen Kassen mit geld füll. Dass ich jetzt aussehe wie der Glöckner von Notre Damme sei dahingestellt!

*Update*
Azmo, was spuckst du schon wieder in meinen Gemächern rum! Grml, du hast einfach keinen Anstand! Ich schliess die Lust-Bücher bald weg du wüstling!


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nichtsnützige Zeremonienmeister, haben nichts mehr ohne meine Bewilligung in meiner Bibliothek verloren.


Tja, siehst du da kommen die Vorteile des Amtes eines Zeremonienmeisters zur Geltung: Ich darf mir die Glaubensbekenntnisse passend zurechtbiegen, da ich ja für das Zeremoniell zuständig bin. 

Hmmm... Ich glaube, unser Vertreter des schweizer Außenpostens wird etwas zu aufmüpfig, oh erhabener Vorsitzender. Ich wäre dafür, unseren lustigen Barden exemplarisch zu bestrafen und in den Erdbeereintopf zu tunken. Danach wird er dann in Mayonaise gerollt und muss 20 "Ave Uwe"'s beten. (Anstatt "Teeren & Federn" also "Erdbeeren & Fetten"). 

Der Zeremonienmeister

P.S.: Mmmm, lecker... Erdbeermeßwein.


----------



## der_Jan (1. Juni 2006)

Ich glaub du hast meine Aufgabe als Schatzmeister verkannt 
Ich bin fürs Brandschatzen und fürs Schätzen  zuständig und nicht für Finanzielle angelegenheiten. Mein Aufgabenfeld ist ein erheblich komplexeres und umfassenderes.


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2006)

Meine Brüder, kehrt in Euch für eine Schweigeminute, Der Große, dem wir huldigen, hat
sich seit nunmehr 3 Tagen nicht mehr gemeldet.

Habt ihr den Wahrhaftigen schon in Eure Buddy-Liste gebannt ?

Ehrfürchtig Mitglied 022

Ich finde gerade Sterbliche die sich als unser Gehuldigter ausgeben *PFUI*
http://www.modernboard.de/profile/6527/Sven-Uwe.html
http://cgi.zdnet.de/forum/search.php?search_author=Sven+Uwe
http://www.pcforum24.de/search.php?search_author=Sven+Uwe&sid=646ea47ed280c5d4e54ea3e64979cc32
http://www.forum.windows-tweaks.info/thread.php?threadid=33525


----------



## flashOr (1. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube wir haben der unerreichbaren Einfalt noch nicht genug gehuldigt, deswegen hält er uns nicht für würdig ihn zu erblicken. Vielleicht sollten wir ein feierliches Zeremoniell abhalten oder ihm ein paar Opfer bringen?!

Gruß #5

//Edit: @chmee: Dann haben wir ja schon unsere Opfer


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2006)

*** BLASPHEMIE ! ! ! ! ***

Ein Krieg stünde dem Tag 3 nach Sven Uwe gut zu Gesicht !


----------



## NomadSoul (1. Juni 2006)

Nein "ER" will seine Lehren weiter in die Welt hinaus tragen um seine Glaubensgemeinschaft zu vergrößern. "ER" der ausszog um seinen Glauben zu verbreiten.


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2006)

Vergebt mir, ich gehe beichten, 10 AveUwes und 2 AOL-Skripte sollten meine unkeuschen
Gedanken wieder auf den rechten Pfad führen. Danke Mitglied NomadSoul.


----------



## Suchfunktion (1. Juni 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> to be continued...




 Drogen nicht nur fuer zio, sondern fuer alle!

Die frage kam auf, wofuer es mich ueberhaupt gibt.
Naja, ich muss unsere (hoffentlich baldigen) weiblichen Mitglieder 'einweihen'.
Dementsprechend befindet sich euer '1000 Sexstellungen...'-Buch nicht in der Bibliothek, sondern da wo es hingehoert -> In meiner Schreibtischschublade. 

Kurzum meine Themengebiete:
- Sex mit Fischfleisch
- Drogen konsumieren
- Schlafen

Alles in allem ein sehr hartes und stressiges Leben


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Sex mit Fischfleisch


Muss ich wegen dir den Garten mit dem Karpfenteich zusperren? ;-]

Gruß, Niko


----------



## zioProduct (1. Juni 2006)

Und ich such das olle Buch immer noch -.-* Jaja, viel spass bei deinem Fischchen-Sex, ich übernehm in diesem Fall die neu hinzugezogenen Frauen, während dem du ihre Goldfische vernaschts...

@grossMeister
Ich beantrage, das Azmo weniger rechte hat, von der dummen Mayo zwischen den beinen, wachsen mir nun weitere Eier...

:-(


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich beantrage, das Azmo weniger rechte hat, von der dummen Mayo zwischen den beinen, wachsen mir nun weitere Eier...
> 
> :-(



Selber schuld, wenn du dich immer gleich nackig machen musst, sobald andere dich anfassen. Ich sprach nur von tunken, nicht von nackig tunken. 

Azmodan, Zeremonienmeister und Oberbestrafer blödelnder Barden

P.S.: Hey, Jan. Hast du genug vom Job als (Brand-)Schatzmeister? So, wie unsere kleine Gemeinschaft boomt, brauchen wir bald einen Inquisitor um die Gläubigen und das gewisse Produkt auf Kurs zu halten. Ich denke, du wärst prädestiniert für den Posten.


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke danke. Dafuer gibt's jetzt erstmal 8000 Erdbeeren. Wo ist der Erdbeerpfluecker?


8000? *uff* naja, dann mal auf!
*pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück**pflück*

So, da sind sie *schwitz*


----------



## zioProduct (1. Juni 2006)

Also ich hab nur 33 gezählt... da fehlen meiner meinung noch 7967;-] 
Wenn du einen Job willst, mach ihn auch Korrekt, oder komm zur Elite-Gruppe --> Den Blödeleienschreiber, bei uns wirst du geholfen, und nicht kaputt gelacht! Wir setzen dich für uns ein! Vote 4 zio, Lust? Bewerbe dich noch heute


----------



## der_Jan (1. Juni 2006)

Geheehrt würd ich mich fühlen, edler Gründer, würdet ihr mir die Aufgabe des Inquisitors übertragen. So möchte ich doch auch die Aufgabe des Brandschatzers behalten, da sie meiner Seele eine Gewisse Befriedigung erfahren lässt. 



> Drogen nicht nur fuer zio, sondern fuer alle


Ich beantrage ü ä ös für alle


----------



## Sparks (1. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... ü ä ös für alle


 (oh vergebt mir grosser Sven Uwe)
Ich schicke Dennis W. aus HK. mal ein paar:
üüüüü ööööö äääää
Die kannst Du Dir in Deine chinesische Tastatur einbauen


----------



## der_Jan (1. Juni 2006)

Pass auf, das du nicht zusehr von der Schrift abweichst, der Inquisitor ließt alles!


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Ich wusste, du bist der Richtige für den Job, Jan.  

Und Sparks: derart lästerliche Worte in Richtung unseres ehrenwerten Vorsitzenden sind fast schon einen Freifahrschein auf unserer neuen Streckbank wert. ;-]

Wahlweise umtauschbar gegen eine Runde "Erdbeeren & Fetten", also vorsicht, sonst geht Jan seiner Pflicht nach und erdbeert dich. Und Zio ist das ja auch nicht so gut bekommen... 

Zeremonienmeister


----------



## Sinac (1. Juni 2006)

Ohhhh, ich will auch Mitglied werden, bitte!

Wenn nicht dann lach ich euch alle kaputt!


----------



## zioProduct (1. Juni 2006)

Doch doch, das Erbeeren hat meinem Kopf die richtige Farbe verpasst, nur das anschliessende Mayonesieren, ist meinem Körper nicht so bekommen...

Vote 4 Sinac, dann haben wir immerhin ne Frau als Avatar beim Uwinismus!


----------



## MArc (1. Juni 2006)

Ich bin für die aufnahmen des Bruders Sinac !
Alleine schon weil ich die Hübsche Frau auf seinem Avatare sehr anziehend finde  

*obwohl...*
Das Verstößt bestimmt gegen unsere 10 Gebote des Sven Uwe´s.
Sehr keuscher Blödeleienschreiber, bitte erläutern Sie doch diese Sachlage.

Grüßle
 #11


----------



## Sparks (1. Juni 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Und Sparks: derart lästerliche Worte in Richtung unseres ehrenwerten Vorsitzenden sind fast schon einen Freifahrschein auf unserer neuen Streckbank wert. ;-]
> 
> Wahlweise umtauschbar gegen eine Runde "Erdbeeren & Fetten", also vorsicht, sonst geht Jan seiner Pflicht nach und erdbeert dich. Und Zio ist das ja auch nicht so gut bekommen...


Ehrenweter Vorsitzender, Meister Azmodan, vergebt, ich habe gesündigt.
Ich bete 66 Sven-Uwe's*) in der Hoffnung, dass mir das angerechnet wird.

*)
Das Sven-Uwe-Gebet ist eine virtuelle Huldigung seiner selbst. Und zwar in der Form einer virtuellen Verbindung von Erbeere --> Netzwerkkarte --> AOL --> Sven Uwe


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Willkommen in unserer kleinen Gemeinschaft, lieber Bruder Sinac. 
Dir sei die Mitgliedsnummer 024 zuteil und du mögest als Initiationsritus bitte das folgende in die letzte Zeile deiner Signatur kopieren:

.:Mitglied #024 und Inquisitions-Assistent des 1. offiziellen Sven Uwe Fan-Clubs:.


Und wenn unser Serviettenschreiber oder sonst jemand seine Griffel nicht von deinem Avatar lassen kann, sei versichert, dass dein Meister - unser Inquisitor Jan - immer einen Erdbeereintopf auf dem Feuer und eine 5-Liter-Tube Mayonaise zur Hand hat für eine Expressbestrafung. 

Salbungsvolle Grüße, der Zeremonienmeister ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2006)

Sei gegruesst Bruder Sinac. Willkommen in unserer Sekte, aeh, unserem Club.

Hier uebrigens unser erster offiziellen Werbeslogan:


> Das Christentum ist Ihnen zu spiessig?
> Sie sind zu dumm um die Lehren des Buddhismus zu begreifen?
> Dann ist der Uwinismus genau das Richtige fuer Sie!



Ach ja, und bevor ich es vergesse. Ich will ein Script was fuer mich auf Klo geht, mein Essen kocht und auch fuer mich arbeiten geht, damit ich mehr Zeit habe die Club-Interessen zu vertreten! Bitte als Anhang posten.


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Bitte schön, Dennis. ;-]

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Sparks (1. Juni 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte schön, Dennis. ;-]
> 
> Gruß, Niko


Hilfe, Hilfe, Hilfe unter welcher Erweiterung muss das denn abgespeichert werden?
Als .bat funktioniert es nicht *seufz*

Aber als .vsub geht's! (virtual-sven-uwe-batchfile)
Ich habe noch "schlagSchlagsahne;" hinzugefügt, jetzt schmecken die Erdbeeren noch besser...


----------



## der_Jan (1. Juni 2006)

Was gibt es am Geschmack der Erdbeere auszusetzen, geschätzter Lehrling?

Dir ist klar, das du einer heiligen Arbeit nach gehst, die nur pure Erdbeeren erlaubt, den der Geist eines Inquisitor muss rein und ungetrübt seine Umgebung wahrnehmen können, um der großen Aufgabe gerecht zu werden. Nacher übersiehst doch du noch einen Aufständigen, oder dir Unterläuft ein Fehler, und du versuchst IHN in den Erdbeertopf zu stecken, um ihn anschließend in Mayo vergraulen zu lassen. Es würde dir zweifelsohne nicht gelingen, aber die Wut des Großes Ignoranten, des Unaussprechlichen, des immer wieder Kehrenden, würde dich in all seiner Gnade zerschmettern!


#4 

Postum Scriptum: ich änderte die meinige Signatur in Rot, um die inquisatorische Aufgabe zu unterschreichen


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Oh Inquisitor Jan! So hebe bitte deine Kaputze und sieh' hin! Den Falschen lehrst du dein Werk; nicht Bruder Sparks, sondern Bruder Sinac sollst du in der Hütung SEINER Lehre unterweisen. ;-]

Zeremonienmeister (Mmmm, lecker Erdbeermeßwein)


----------



## der_Jan (1. Juni 2006)

*räusper* wie gesagt, klarer Blick und so.

Wie recht du doch hast, oh Bruder Azi, ich wunderte mich auch schon, wie mein nächster solchen Irrlehren folgen konnte. Nunja, so sei Sparks verziehen, er, der er mit getrübten Blick durch die Welt ziehen darf, möge bitte weiter Erdbeereis mit Schlagsahne essen.


----------



## C4D_Joe (1. Juni 2006)

Sagt, oh werte Brüder und Schwestern, was ist unser Heiliger Gral?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2006)

Wie waere es mit diesem erhabenen, einem Gotte wuerdigen Kelch?


----------



## MArc (1. Juni 2006)

Liebe gemeinde,

ich bin so Frei und verfasse hier für den Club eine Anfrage.
Wir brauchen etliche Informationen über unseren zu Huldigenden Gott.
Ich wäre für eine Sammlung aller aufschriften die unser Herr nieder geschrieben hat.

Ich fang damit doch gleich an 
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.


----------



## der_Jan (1. Juni 2006)

Ein guter Gedanke, so mögen seine Statuen doch idealerweise an den Anfang des Threads gerückt werden, so das ein jeder sie ohne große Probleme finden möge. Seid doch so frei und stellt den Quelltext dem Azi zur Verfügung, so das er es einfügen möge. Und wieder verwarf ich die Namen, so meinte ich doch den Gründer und nicht Azi.


----------



## C4D_Joe (1. Juni 2006)

Oh werter Vorsitzender: Wird dieser Kelch der heiligen Einfältigkeit zurecht? Ich zweifle daran. Ich dringe als unteres Mitglied ungern in die höchsten Ebenen des uwinistischen Glaubens vor, aber wie wäre es mit diesem Kelch?

//Nachtrag: Ich beantrage somit das Amt des Gralshüters. Es wäre mir eine Ehre, dieses Amt aus den Händen des Sektenführers - äh, pardon: Vorsitzenden persönlich entgegennehmen zu dürfen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Juni 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich hab nur 33 gezählt... da fehlen meiner meinung noch 7967;-]
> Wenn du einen Job willst, mach ihn auch Korrekt, oder komm zur Elite-Gruppe --> Den Blödeleienschreiber, bei uns wirst du geholfen, und nicht kaputt gelacht! Wir setzen dich für uns ein! Vote 4 zio, Lust? Bewerbe dich noch heute


Du musst schon richtig hinsehen! Ich hab mit jedem Mal 242,42424242424242424242424242424..... Erdbeeren genommen.
Du glaubst gar nicht, was das bei jedem Pflücken für ne Arbeit ist, das jedes Mal hinzubekommen und die Erdbeeren zum Schluss wieder richtig zusammen zusetzen.


----------



## der_Jan (1. Juni 2006)

> 242,42424242424242424242424242424.



Die Heiligste aller Zahlen


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Heiligste aller Zahlen


Und ich hab sie entdeckt *stolzbin*


----------



## Sinac (1. Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank meine Brüder, ich trage diesen Titel mit großem Stolz und fühle mich sehr geehrt!


----------



## Azi (1. Juni 2006)

Ich, #13, habe nun für das Wohlergehen der Gemeinde nun angefangen, ein Buch über den Uwismus zu schreiben. Ich allein bin aber nicht würdig genug, dieses Buch zu komplettieren, deshalb rufe ich nun alle auf, alles Wissenswerte und Nicht-Wissenswerte nun einzutragen.


```
###############################
#          Heilige            #
#          Schrift            #
###############################
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
|http://svenuwe.aquanasoft.de/|
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
              __
             ____
            ______
           ________
          __________
         ____________
        ______________
       ________________
      __________________
     ____________________
###############################
#            Nur              #
#            für              #
#         Mitgläubige         #
#            und              #
#      erdbeer-Liebhaber      #
###############################
```
Viele Grüße,
#13


----------



## vault-tec (1. Juni 2006)

Oh Brüder! Preiset unseren Bruder Azi, der unserem großen Ignorator einen Wiki-Tempel erbaut hat aus güldenen HTML-Tags!

*Fanfarengedröhn*

In meiner Eigenschaft als Zeremonienmeister erhebe ich dich hiermit feierlich zum "Obersten Tempelwächter" der Uwisten. 

Dank und Glückwunsch, Azmodan


----------



## Azi (1. Juni 2006)

Oh, ich danke dir, Zeremonienmeister, ich werde mein Bestes Tun, um meine Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Und als Oberster Tempelwächter werde ich nun über den Tempel wachen, so wie es von unserem großen Ignorator gewünscht wird.

Wo sind denn ist denn das ganze Gold im Tempel?


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Juni 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh Brüder! Preiset unseren Bruder Azi, der unserem großen Ignorator einen Wiki-Tempel erbaut hat aus güldenen HTML-Tags!


Dafür geh ich doch glatt noch mal 8000 Erdbeeren pflücken. (Wenn unser wehrter Vorsitzender nichts dagegen hat - ach der schläft ja jetzt)


----------



## meilon (1. Juni 2006)

Hab den Thread gerade gefunden und möchte auch Mit-Glied in dem Club sein 

Ich mag auch Erdbeeren und mag Sven Uwe Pasker huldigen, meinem neuen Gott 

Darf ich auch einen lustigen Posten haben? Mir fällt gerade nichts ein, aber er sollte KOSTENLOS sein 

MfG
meilon


----------



## Azi (1. Juni 2006)

Ich, #3, Oberster Tempelwächter, habe nicht die kleinste Idee, wie ich das Logo gestalten soll, und erbitte daher die Hilfe eines Sven-Uwe-Münzprägers (=Logodesigner ).
Unser Sekten äh Fanclub-Zeichen lässt sich auf der ersten Seite unserer Bibel ändern.


----------



## C4D_Joe (1. Juni 2006)

Werte Brüder, verzeiht meine Zeitknappheit und die damit verbundenen Ungenauigkeiten beim Entwurfe des Logos.
Aber meiner bescheidenen und unwürdigen Meinung nach trifft das Logo den Inhalt unserer Glaubensgemeinschaft.


----------



## forsterm (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich bewerben Mitglied in euerer Sekte zu werden,
wollte schon immer mal einer Sekte beitreten. 

Ich finde, dass das Logo echt gut getroffen ist.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

Woher nehmt ihr die Frechheit, Bruder Azi. euch #3 zu nennen? Junges gespünnt, das anfänglich ein Ketzer unseres Glaubens war, und durch bekehrung zum Tempelwächter geworden ist, hat kein Recht auf meinen Platz! Ich werde die Frechheiten des Azi's in der uwinistischen Bibel verwegigen, damit auch jeder weiss, was es heist wenn man als Azi beschimpft wird

Und verehrte Brüder, ich stimme der Aufnahme der gottlosen bei, damit auch sie von der Stärke Uwins durchströmt werden können!


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

nun, ich bin sehr Glücklich über die Münzprägung, allerdings möchte ich noch den Vorschlag vorbringen, die heiligen "Tomaten auf den Augen" oder das sakramentalische "Brett vorm Gesicht" einzubauen, um die primäre eigenschaft vom großen Ignorator zu betonen.

Ausserdem werd ich heute mittag ein Ebenbild des heiligen Grals auf Leinwand bringen.


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Mein schweizerischer Bruder Zio, soll ich die Rache in eurem Namen, aber doch als #4, die ich doch bin, an ihm vollführen? 

Stift, leg mal bei dem Erbeerkessel einen Zahn zu, und holl die Mayo ausm Keller, sodass bei erster gelegenheit der abtrüninge Blender, welcher Vorgab #3 zu sein, in der Mayo gleich seinen letzten Lebensatem aushauchen möge.


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Meine Brüder und Schwestern,

gelobt sei dieser erleuchtete Morgern, der den ersten Tag meines neuen Lebens in eurer ehrenwerten Runde einleutet - Ich fühle mich wie neu geboren!
Und gelobt sei unsere Herr, der mir im Schlaf erschien und eine Vision eines neuen, perfekten Forums brachte:

Ich sah ein stahlendes Logo mit dem Namen des Herren anstelle der "Tutorials.de Under Construction" - Blasphemie.
Ich sah glückliche und zufriedene User, deren Herzen und Gesichter strahlten während sie sich gegenseitig reihenweise kaputt lachten.
Ich sah ein Werk aus PHP-Scripten und SU-Bots, welche jeden geposteten Beitrag mit Weißheiten beantworteten, wie es auch unser Herr zu tun pflegte.
Und ich sah wie der Uwinismus die gesamte Welt der Foren, Boards, Weblogs, Chats, IRC-Channels, Mailinglists, Postfächer, Newsticker und noch viel mehr überströmte und ein neues Zeitalter einleutete.

Meine Brüder und Schwestern, ich bin erleuchtet und habe endlich meinen Sinn und Platz im Leben gefunden.


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

Bruder Sinac, ich werde den 02.06.2006 als Tage des Sinacs erhalten. Von nun an soll dieser Tage eurer Erleuchtung dienen!

Und nun bestraft den AZI!!


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Bruder zio, ich danke euch für diese Ehre und werde mich jetzt in tiefe Meditation versetzen um einer Vision über die gerechte Strafe des gefallenen Azi von unserem Herren zu bekommen.

Des Weiteren fühle ich mich von unserem Herrren dazu berufen seine Visionen zu empfangen und beantrage deshalb den Titel des Propheten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Ich unterstuetze den Antrag von Bruder Sinac und bin fuer Umsetzung falls es keine Einwaende gibt.

Bruederinnen und Brueder, an diesem oh so denkwuerdigen Tag am dem Bruder Sinac IHN im Traume erblicket hat, da wollen wir gemeinsam unser erstes Gebet fuer IHN erschaffen, und zwar gemeinsam.
Ich fang mal an:


> Heiliger Sven Uwe, der Du hast ein goettliches Brett vor dem Kopf.
> Zeige uns Deinen Weg zur heiligen Herrlichkeit Deiner Ignoranz.


So, das war mal ein Anfang. Der kann auch gern verworfen werden wenn ihr meint mein Text waere IHM nicht hinreichend huldigen wuerde.


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juni 2006)

Hai, 



			
				niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn unser wehrter Vorsitzender nichts dagegen hat - ach der schläft ja jetzt



Unser Vorsitzender geruht nie zu schlafen. Er bemüssigt sich nur gelegentlich in die Abgeschiedenheit zurück zuziehen um in die Tiefen des Uwinismus hinabzutauchen und dann frisch geläutert wieder ans Werk zu gehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

> Heiliger Sven Uwe, der Du hast ein goettliches Brett vor dem Kopf.
> Zeige uns Deinen Weg zur heiligen Herrlichkeit Deiner Ignoranz.
> Möge deine himlische unterbelichtigkeit auf die anderen User überfahren.
> Gebe uns heute unsere tägliche ration AOL-dienste in deinem Namen.



Möge unser Gebet alle Sinne durchbohren!


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Bruder Dennis, ich danke dir für deine Fürsprache und werden den Titel annehmen sofern keine Einwände bestehen.

Als erste Amtshandlung möchte auch ich etwas zu unserem Gebet beitragen:



> Heiliger Sven Uwe, der Du hast ein goettliches Brett vor dem Kopf.
> Zeige uns Deinen Weg zur heiligen Herrlichkeit Deiner Ignoranz.
> Möge deine himlische Unterbelichtigkeit auf die anderen User überfahren.
> Gebe uns heute unsere tägliche Ration AOL-Dienste in deinem Namen.
> ...



Ich gestatte mir den Teil von Bruder Zio bezüglich Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu korrigieren.


----------



## flashOr (2. Juni 2006)

Ich erweitere mal die Heilige Schrift um Ihrer Ignoranz zu dienen:


> Heiliger Sven Uwe, der Du hast ein goettliches Brett vor dem Kopf.
> Zeige uns Deinen Weg zur heiligen Herrlichkeit Deiner Ignoranz.
> Möge deine himmlische Unterbelichtigkeit auf die anderen User überfahren.
> Gebe uns heute unsere tägliche Ration AOL-Dienste in deinem Namen.
> ...


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

*@Meilon:*
Wir bräuchten noch einen PR-Beauftragten unseres... Clubs, falls dir das zusagt; und wenn dein Avatar deinem Äußeren entspricht, bist du die Idealbesetzung für diesen Posten.  ->#025

*@forsterm:*
Unser gelobter Inquisitor braucht einen neuen Assistenten, nachdem Bruder Sinac von SEINER Unwissenheit gestreift wurde. Alternativ brauchen wir immer qualifizierte Erdbeerpflücker. ->#026

Ach ja, und Gebet gehört zum Zeremoniell. Daher:


> Heiliger Sven Uwe, der Du hast ein göttliches Brett vor dem Kopf.
> Zeig uns Deinen Weg zur heiligen Herrlichkeit Deiner Ignoranz.
> 
> Möge Dein himmlisches Unterlicht auf die Ungläubigen hinüberfahren.
> ...



Der Zeremonienmeister


----------



## helaukoenig (2. Juni 2006)

Im Namen des Herrn!

Wahrlich, Brüder und Schwester, auf meinen Wegen durch die Welt der Unkundigen sah und hörte ich schreckliches und ich sage euch, dort draussen harren viele der Erlösung. So lasset uns alle hinausgehen, denn ihr Rufen soll erhöret werden und euer Fleiß soll belohnet werden am Tage des Sven Uwe.
Aber wir handeln nich in Unwissenheit, sondern wir handeln in Liebe und im Worte des Herrn, als dass diem Lösung des Problems zu uns komme.
So werde auch ich hinaustreten vor die Unwissenden und Ihnen zurufen:

```
Heiliger Sven Uwe, der Du hast ein göttliches Brett vor dem Kopf.
Zeig uns Deinen Weg zur heiligen Herrlichkeit Deiner Ignoranz.

Möge Dein himmlisches Unterlicht auf die Ungläubigen hinüberfahren.
Gib uns unser anonymes AOL täglich, in Deinem Namen.

Deine Frage komme, Dein Download geschehe.
Wie in Aurich, so auch bei uns.
```
 
So sei es.


__________________________________________-


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Meine Brüder und Schwestern (haben wir schon Schwestern?)

Ich sehe die Notwendigkeit einen Verantwortlichen für das Gebet zu benennen, damit keine Zeilen der heiligen Schrift verloren gehen.


----------



## Leola13 (2. Juni 2006)

Hai,



			
				Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .... (haben wir schon Schwestern?)



In den vom Uwinismus bestimmten Gedankengängen meines unwürdigen Hirns, glaube ich mich entsinnen zu können, daß wir noch keine Schwester unser eigen nennen können.

Dein Avatar, oh erster Prophet , ist das einzig weibliche in unserer (noch) Bruderschaft.

Was treibt eigentlich der Frauenbeauftragte die ganze Zeit ? ;-]  Walte er seines Amtes.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube, der werte Frauenbeauftragte ist derzeit mit der Pflege unseres Karpfenteichs beschäftigt...  (siehe Jans Signatur)

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Wann genau wurde aus unserem Fanclub eigentlich eine Sekte? ;-]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (haben wir schon Schwestern?)


Nein, leider noch nicht. Aber die junge Dame auf Deinem Avatar sei von nun an bekannt als Schwester Loretta!



			
				Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich sehe die Notwendigkeit einen Verantwortlichen für das Gebet zu benennen, damit keine Zeilen der heiligen Schrift verloren gehen.


Das koennte doch im Grunde vom Tempelwaechter uebernommen werden.
Aber wir brauchen jemanden der Fallen baut, so richtig Indiana Jones-maessig. Irgendwie muessen wir den Gral ja vor fiesen Viehdieben schuetzen.


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

> Ich glaube, der werte Frauenbeauftragte ist derzeit mit der Pflege unseres Karpfenteichs beschäftigt...


Das kann ich bestätigen Bruder Azmodan.
Ich glaube mich entsinnen zu können, unseren Bruder Suchfunktion gestern Nacht aus seinen gemächern schleichen gesehen zu haben, und ihn richtung Teich aufbrechen. Ich kann mir nicht denken, dass Sven Uwe, möge sein Name euch bibbern lassen, es gerne sieht, wenn die göttlichen Fische von Bruder Suchfunktion genötigt werden. Man bedenke die Kosten für die Pflege der armen Tiere, deren Psyche vom richtigen Wege abegeleitet wurde, von unserem Bruder Suchfunktion...

Ich denke Bruder Jan sollte seiner Tätigkeit nachkommen, und Bruder Suchfunktion wieder auf den Uwinistischen Weg zurückführen, und ihm die wollüstigen Körper der Frauen wieder näher bringen, als einen zappelnden Fisch!

Mir bekannte Frauen, die unserem glauben beigefügt werden könnten beziehen sich auf:
Hektik
3d-Admin (Name ist mir entsonnen)

Viele weitere wurden noch nicht von meinem geistigen Auge erspäht!


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Nun, wehrter Vorsitzender, ich würde mich als Inquisitor und Brandschatzer wohl dazu bereit erklären ein paar Fallen aufzustellen.



> Unser Vorsitzender geruht nie zu schlafen. Er bemüssigt sich nur gelegentlich in die Abgeschiedenheit zurück zuziehen um in die Tiefen des Uwinismus hinabzutauchen und dann frisch geläutert wieder ans Werk zu gehen.



Dennis Wronka schläft nicht, er wartet!  




> P.S.: Wann genau wurde aus unserem Fanclub eigentlich eine Sekte?


Waren die Aposteldamals nicht auch mehr ein "Fanclub"? Wurde sie nicht erst durch das Ableben des Gottest, aber nicht Sven Uwe, fürchtigen zur Sekte, und später zur Religion?

Nun, da ER nicht mehr unter uns waltet und predigt, so sind wir nun auch vom "Fanclub" zur Sekte gewandelt.


----------



## helaukoenig (2. Juni 2006)

Als der Geist des Herrn über uns kam, da war unser weiterer Weg vorbestimmt.



> "Abschließend sollte noch einmal betont werden, dass die Grenzen zwischen Fan-Clubs und Sekten zunehmend fließend werden, da ....
> 
> H. Möhwald, Soziologie des Fan-Clubs, Wiesbaden 1997, S. 243


 
Aber Bruder, bewahret uns vor Unglück. Noch vor kurzem war auch ich der irrigen Meinung, dass das Werk des Herrn nicht nur die Arbeit der Männer sein sollte. Auch die weiblichen Geschöpfe sollte beteiligt werden.
Aber gerade musste ich gewahr werden, dass ich irrte. So trat ein weiblich Wesen auf mich zu und stellte mir eine Frage, die doch soeben schon zweimal beantwortet war. Das Weib will wissen! Aber steht der Uwinismus nicht für unbegrenztes Unwissen?
 So lasset uns eine Bruderschaft bleiben, dass wir ohne Ablenkung und Gezänke das Worte des Herrn in Liebe und zum Wohle auch der Frauen verbreiten können. Also lasset uns die Schwester bekehren und sollte der Papst eine Frau sein, dann ist es an der Zeit an die Aufnahme der Schwestern zu denken.

So sei es!


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

Werter Bruder Helaukönig, in den heiligen Schriften die ich wahre, steht geschrieben, dass es eine weiblichi Päpstin gab! Und deshalb sollten wir der führenden Spezies der Unwissenden (den Frauen) eine Chance geben, nicht auf den Weg der Wissenden zu kommen, sondern in uns die Rettung ihrer Unwissendheit zu wahren!


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Du meinst soche, welche den C4D bereich betreut? Ihr Name lautet Nina.


Ich denke, seinen Leib in Erdbeeren zu tränken und ihn mit Glaswolle zu trocknen sollte, im Verbund mit einen Ave Uwe, vom Meister der Zermonie gesprochen, sollte ihn wieder auf den richtigen, Frauen lüsternden, Pfad zurück bringen, und seinen bisherigen Lebenswandel begleichen.


----------



## flashOr (2. Juni 2006)

Ich vote mal dafür Nina als Mitglied anzuwerben. Vielleicht als Frauenvorsitzende? Eigentlich ist doch Suchfunktion dafür zuständig oder nicht


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

Ich hab  noch eine weitere Frage, oh geliebte Bruderschaft!

Wir wachsen stetig, aber treffen uns immer noch im Gründungshäuschen! Auf Burg Uwenstein, dort wo ich auch die heiligen Schriften Uwe's verwahre, und mein Gemach liegt, hat es genug Platz, um alle bekennenden Uwinisten aufzunehmen. Wollen wir uns nicht nach Burg Uwenstein zeihen, und dort unsere Treffen abhalten?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Ich, der Vorsitzende, bitte um folgendes:

Das Zimmer in der Turmspitze.
Den zusaetzlichen Posten des obersten Magiers.
Einen Treppenlift oder gar richtigen Aufzug um auch die Turmspitze lebendig erreichen zu koennen.


----------



## meilon (2. Juni 2006)

Ich danke euch für den Posten des PR-Beauftragten und werde ihn sofort wahrnehmen!

Ich empfehle euch, liebe Gemeinde, Ihr sollet die Nachricht des Sven Uwe in die Welt tragen. Sobald das Logo vollendet, soll es auf T-Shirts, Becher, Kugelschreiber, Blöcke, .... gedruckt werden und für eine Schutzgebühr von 1,99€ unter das Volk gebracht werden, sodass viele den Glaube des Uwenismus finden mögen.

So sei es


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, leider noch nicht. Aber die junge Dame auf Deinem Avatar sei von nun an bekannt als Schwester Loretta!



So sei es. Teilen wir auch fiktiven Mitgliedern Nummern zu?


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Der Vorsitzende frag nach einer Stelle als oberster Magier? 

Der Vorsitzende fragt?
Seine Bescheidenheit ist fast so groß wie die des großen Ignorators.
Möge das Brett vor seinen Augen ewig wachsen



Teilen wir auch fiktiven Mitgliedern Nummern zu?

Nein, wir schieben höchsten auch mit fiktiven Mitgliedern Nummern, um der Ignoranz des großen Ignorator zu huldigen.


----------



## helaukoenig (2. Juni 2006)

Oh, verzeiht Bruder und Schwester. Ich habe gefehlt und die Heilige Schrift nicht verstanden. Ich werde Buße tun und bis zum Tag, da der Herr wiederkehrt, stündlich 10 Ave Uwe beten.
Und auf meinem Weg durch die Welt der Foren zur Burg Uwenstein werde ich unter den Schwester das Wort der Heiligen Schrift verbreiten, dass auch sie den Weg in unsere Gemeinschaft finden.


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Bruder Dennis, ich befürworte deine Anträge ohne Einschränkung. Möge dein Wissen und deine Magie uns den weg zu IHM erleuchten.

Möge die Ignoranz mit dir sein.


----------



## MagicAndre (2. Juni 2006)

Hi,

/me will auch in den FanClub  Ich hab mich in anderen Foren auch schon mal über diesen Troll amüsiert. Er stellt überall die Frage nach seinem Internetprogramm und die Kommentare dazu sind einfach geil.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Danke Bruder Sinac und Schwester Loretta.
Gibt es Gegenstimmen gegen meine Antraege? Wenn nicht kann ich ja gleich mal meinen krassen Zauberkasten von vor 15 Jahren zu Weihnachten per Aufzug in mein Gemach schippern.


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Meine Brüder und Schwestern:

Erneut sprach ER zu mir, diesmal erschien seine Vision bei meinem tägliche Geschäft auf der Firmentoilette, als der Herr in Form einer Klobürste zu mir Sprach und verkündete, wir sollen diesen Thread zum schnellst wachsenden und längsten Thread im ganzen Forum erheben. Noch weit über die Maße solch glohreicher Threads wie 
"Eure Desktops" - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/smalltalk/23363-eure-desktops.html
oder
"Opera 8 Kostenlos" - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/smalltalk/206487-opera-8-kostenlos.html
auf das er nie in Vergessenheit gerate und alle Zeiten überdauere.

So soll es geschehen.


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

Oh oberster Magier.

Wir sollten unsere Sitzung in Burg Uwenstein verlagern, meinst du nicht? 

Azmodan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Ich schliesse mich an, dort ist es doch wesentlich gemuetlicher.


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

MagicAndre sei aufgenomme, so möge er uns doch erzählen, welche Lehre Sven in seiner Gemeinde verbreitete.


----------



## Sinac (2. Juni 2006)

Jemand sollte eine Karte der Burg Uwenstein erstellen um allen Gläubigen und Anhängern den Weg zur Erleuchtung aufzuzeigen, stimmt ihr mir zu meine Brüder?

Wer soll diese ehrenvolle Aufgabe tragen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Hmm...
Stellenangebot: Neu-Sekte sucht Kartographen, schnell, zuverlaessig, Uwe-glaeubig!


----------



## Suchfunktion (2. Juni 2006)

Irgendwie schreibt ihr zu schnell.. ich komme mit dem Lesen garnicht hinterher 


Achja:
*<<<=== hrhrhr.   *


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

Hehehe... Du bist ja Mod, Dennis. Traust du dich, *das* im Job-Forum zu posten? ;-]

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Suchfunktion, da fehlt immer noch ein Karpfenweibchen im Teich...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hehehe... Du bist ja Mod, Dennis. Traust du dich, *das* im Job-Forum zu posten? ;-]


Auch wenn wir hier ein lustiger Haufen sind, ich glaub uebertreiben muss man den Spass nicht. Hier im Fun-Bereich ist unser Hirntumor schon gut aufgehoben.


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

*An alle Beitrittswütigen... ähm... -würdigen: *

Die Bruderschaft der Uwinisten ist umgezogen nach Burg Uwenstein. Ich bitte darum, zu unserem neuen Heim zu pilgern. 

Azmodan, Gründer und Zeremonienmeister.


----------



## Suchfunktion (2. Juni 2006)

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass jeder Hirntumor weitaus mehr Verstand hat, als das ganze Funforum zusammen


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass jeder Hirntumor weitaus mehr Verstand hat, als das ganze Funforum zusammen


Der Gedanke kam mir auch schon zwischenzeitlich; aber sag ehrlich, Suchfunktion: Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Sven Uwe? 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## C4D_Joe (2. Juni 2006)

Oh Brüder im Glauben, ich nahm mir einige Minuten Zeit (btw: wir brauchen ne eigene Zeiteinheit ;-]) um ein Logo und ein Webbanner zu erstellen. Es ist mir jedochicht gut gelungen. Ich bitte frömmstens um die Vergebung meiner Makel :-(.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Sehr gut Bruder C4D_Joe. Dein Sigul ist IHM durchaus wuerdig.
Und sehet: Ich habe den gleichen Drucker wie ER! Ein Zeichen!


----------



## Suchfunktion (2. Juni 2006)

Sigul? Was das?


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Das Heilige Tier, so wie die Kuh in Indien, oder das Bier in Deutschland.


----------



## Suchfunktion (2. Juni 2006)

Achja, Jan:

Das sollte F*R*ischfleisch heissen 
Dafuer hasse ich dich


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

*@Suchfunktion:*
Da musst du wenn schon, dann *mich* dafür hassen. Ich hab es schliesslich zuerst endeckt und bin darauf rumgeritten, mein kleiner Karpfenfreund... Und ich würde das ganze eh mal als Freudschen Vertipper ad acta legen (Geheime Wünsche und so). ;-]

Ach, und sogar wenn man es als Frischfleisch lesen würde, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob *alle* neuen Mitglieder damit einverstanden wären, dir ins Gemach zu folgen... 

Gruß mit diabolischem Grinsen, Niko


----------



## zioProduct (2. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube Bruder Suchfunktion, hat sich immer am Kopf gekratzt, wenn wir von Teich und Suchfunktion redeten... Das nennt man wohl lange Leitung..
Congratz, du wirst immer Uwinistischer!


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

@Azmadon Ich hatte es etwas zum gleichen Zeitpunkt entdeckt, nur warst du etwas schneller mitm beenden des Beitrags


----------



## Suchfunktion (2. Juni 2006)

Hoi!

Ich habe die letzten 3 Seiten nicht mehr wirklich gelesen.
Musste heute mal arbeiten in meiner Arbeitszeit 

Tut mich leid..

Aber mit Frischfleisch ist eher der feminine Mitglieder-Teil gemeint


----------



## Aiju (14. Juni 2006)

Okay, ich habe nur die 1. Seite gelesen. Aber kann ich auch bei euch mitmachen?
Also ich suche ein Tool wo ich automatisch bei euch mitmachen kann 
Wir koennten (auf meinem Server) eine Sven-Uwe-Fanclub-Homepage (mit Spielen wie: Ich suche ein Tool, AOL-Freiminuten sammeln, etc) aufmachen (oder habt ihr sowas schon?)


----------



## Nico Graichen (14. Juni 2006)

Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Okay, ich habe nur die 1. Seite gelesen. Aber kann ich auch bei euch mitmachen?
> Also ich suche ein Tool wo ich automatisch bei euch mitmachen kann
> Wir koennten (auf meinem Server) eine Sven-Uwe-Fanclub-Homepage (mit Spielen wie: Ich suche ein Tool, AOL-Freiminuten sammeln, etc) aufmachen (oder habt ihr sowas schon?)


vielleicht hättest du auf dieser Seite auch den 1. Post lesen sollen 
Alle weiteren Infos im da verlinkten Thread bzw. auch in meiner Signatur


----------



## Gumbo (14. Juni 2006)

223 Antworten – was ist hier eigentlich los? Macht es Spaß sich zu verbünden um sich gemeinsam über jemanden lustig zu machen?


----------



## MArc (14. Juni 2006)

Ja, wieso frägst du ?


----------



## Aiju (14. Juni 2006)

Also, kann ich mitmachen oder nicht? Reicht es wenn ich .:Mitglied des 1. SvenUwe Clubs:. in meine Signatur einfüge? Und habt ihr schon ne Homepage oder nicht?


----------



## vault-tec (14. Juni 2006)

*@Gumbo:*
Wie man ins Netz ruft, so schallt es heraus. Wir betreiben hier zugegebenermaßen eine derbe Ironie gegen einen einzelnen User. Es handelt sich hierbei allerdings um jemanden, der bereits in mehreren Internetforen mit den hier von uns ins Lächerliche gezogenen Verhaltensweisen (Ignoranz, Unverschämtheit, Mach-mir-mal-Mentalität, Lernresistenz) auffällig wurde. Ich denke sogar, Troll wäre eine angebrachte Bezeichnung.

Und ja, das ganze nimmt sich extrem kindisch von unserer Seite aus, spiegelt aber nur das Niveau wieder auf welchem das Ziel unseres Spotts am Foren-Leben teilnimmt. Meine ursprüngliche Intention für die Gründung eines "Fan-Clubs" war und ist es, Sven Uwe mit dem Holzhammer auf sein unsoziales Verhalten aufmerksam zu machen. Siehe hierzu auch meinen letzten Post in diesem Thread.

In diesem Sinne, Niko

P.S.:
*@Aiju:*
Ja, wir haben schon eine eigene Website, und zwar hier. Außerdem treffen wir uns in unregelmäßigen Abständen hier. Und du gilst als beigetreten, wenn du dein Signatur angepasst hast.


----------



## zioProduct (14. Juni 2006)

Dabei muss ich mit bedauern Fesstellen das sich Bruder Azmo von uns entfernt hat... Finde ich eine Frechehit, einmal uwinist immer UWINIST! JAAAAAAN!
Einmal gehörig Erdbeeren bitte!


----------



## vault-tec (14. Juni 2006)

Oops, ich wurde erwischt. :-(
Ja, ich gestehe, dass in meiner Signatur wegen der hiesigen Zeichenbegrenzung leider kein Platz mehr war für ein "Glaubensbekenntnis".  

Aber Uwinist bin ich trotzdem noch - bis der große Ignorator selbst von seinen Leeren ablässt! Jawohl ja!

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Ok, hab den Titel wieder reingequetscht.


----------



## Aiju (14. Juni 2006)

Okay, aber habt ihr schon einen IRC-Channel mit Eggdrop-Bot? *prahl*
EDIT: Wie kommt an Ämter wie Schatzmeister oder Erdbeerpflücker?
Nochmal edit:


> Sven Uwe mit dem Holzhammer auf sein unsoziales Verhalten aufmerksam zu machen


das heißt immer ASSOZIAL


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2006)

Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Okay, aber habt ihr schon einen IRC-Channel mit Eggdrop-Bot? *prahl*


Brauchen wir nicht. 


			
				Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EDIT: Wie kommt an Ämter wie Schatzmeister oder Erdbeerpflücker?


Diese wurden zu Beginn vergeben und bei Bedarf gibt es Ausschreibungen. Dann kann man sich fuer das ausgeschriebene Amt melden und es wird im Kollektiv entschieden ob derjenige unwuerdig genug ist das Amt zu uebernehmen.


			
				Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das heißt immer ASSOZIAL


Zum einen wird dies, wenn ich mich nicht irre, mit nur einen S geschrieben, zum anderen ist dies eher beleidigend als kritisierend.


----------



## vault-tec (14. Juni 2006)

Hmmm... Ich glaube, Suchfunktion sucht noch Praktikanten. Einzige Voraussetzung für deine Bewerbung: Du wurdest im Sternzeichen Fische geboren. 

Ach, und zu Thema "unsozial/asozial": Ich bitte um Nachbildung. ;-]


> Umgangssprachlich ist sozial die Eigenschaft (zumeist) einer Person, auch das Wohl Anderer im Auge zu behalten (Altruismus, Gegensatz: Egoismus), fürsorglich auch an die Allgemeinheit zu denken (Gegensatz: Eigennutz); umgekehrt die Fürsorge oder das Mitgefühl einer Gemeinschaft oder Gesellschaft für das Individuum ("Einer für alle, alle für einen!"); dazu gehört ferner, gegenüber Untergebenen großmütig oder leutselig zu sein, gegenüber Unterlegenen ritterlich, gegenüber Gleich- und Nichtgleichgestellten hilfreich, höflich und taktvoll. Unsozial in diesem Sinne handelt, wem all das abgeht.


Und wie Dennis schon sehr richtig schrieb, ist "Asozialer"/"asozial" eine (sogar im zivilrechtlichen Sinne als solche zu verstehende/behandelte) Beleidigung.

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Aiju (14. Juni 2006)

Was für ein Zufall!


----------



## Sven Uwe (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo ich suche eine Batchdatei mit der ich per LAN ins Internet komme. Kann mir jemand so eine Batchdatei programieren oder den Quellcode Posten?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juni 2006)

```
shutdown -r
```


----------



## Azi (17. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> shutdown -r
> ```


Wenn schon, denn schon:

```
shutdown -r t- 60 -f -c "Sie sind in 60 Sekunden im Internet!"
```

P.S.: Um Netzwerkadapter zu aktivieren und deaktibvvieren gibt es devcon von Microsoft. Einfach mal googlen nach "Batch devcon Netzwerkverbindung".


----------



## Suchfunktion (17. Juni 2006)

Gerade wiedergefunden bei german-bash:


> <MrNugget> Soll ich eine Rundmail an die Familienmitglieder schreiben mit Inhalt "Kann mich am Samstag morgen (heute!) jemand zru Post fahren? Wenn ja: Bitte weckt mich!" oder soll ich einen Zettel schreiben...
> <MrNugget> was ist persönlicher
> <Suchfunktion> mail.
> <erpel> also wenn ich das hier machen würde käme ich per email wahrscheinlich erst zu weihnachten zur post
> ...



Ich moechte hiermit nur nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen,
dass es hier (trotz einiger negativen Stimmen) durchaus ein sehr hohes Niveau gibt,
im Vergleich zum IRC-Channel 
(Und wer auch immer das bei gbo gepostet hat wird hoechstpersoenlich von mir skalpiert  )

Ausserdem wird jetzt einigen Usern vermutlich deutlich gemacht, dass wir wirklich KEIN reales Leben besitzen, sondern, falls wir mal (ausnahmsweise) nicht hier rumidlen, irgendwelchen sch**ss im IRC ablassen.
(Ich natuerlich nicht  )



(Woah ich habe solchen derben Hunger. Habe mich in den letzten 4,5 Tagen nur von einer Pizza und 2 kleinen Bratwuersten ernaehrt.. ich hasse es wenn meine Mum im Urlaub ist. Aber ab Mittwoch gibt es endlich wieder Essen *darauf freu*)


----------



## Aiju (17. Juni 2006)

@Suchfunktion: Kann ich jetzt als Praktikant einsteigen? 
@Swen Uwe:

```
shutdown -r t- 60 -f -c "Sie sind in 60 Sekunden im Internet!"
```
Nach dem Starten ein paar mal 'J' (oder 'Y') drücken.

[Edit by Dennis Wronka: Uebertreiben wollen wir ja auch nicht.]
[Edit @Dennis Wronka: SPIELVERDERBER! *atomraketestart*]


----------



## Suchfunktion (17. Juni 2006)

Also manchmal kannst du ein richtiger Spielverderber sein, Dennis 

P.S.:
Ich hoffe, die USA spielen im Finale gegen den Iran.
Das gibt sicherlich wieder ein Djihad und was gibt es fuer eine bessere Werbung fuer Deutschland als ein heiliger Krieg?
Die Bild am Morgen danach:
"Bild enthuellt: Deutschland mal wieder Schuld am Weltkrieg" 

(Bitte nicht ernst nehmen  )


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Juni 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also manchmal kannst du ein richtiger Spielverderber sein, Dennis


Pass mal auf was fuer ein Spielverderber ich bin wenn ich beim WM-Finale denn Ball beim Anstoss explodieren lasse. 



			
				Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, die USA spielen im Finale gegen den Iran.


Das waer echt der Hammer, wird aber wohl nie passieren.
Aber wir spinnen das mal weiter: Werden dem Iran dann Sanktionen oder gar Militaerschlaege angedroht falls die die Amis nicht gewinnen lassen?
Aber wuerd sicher gut kommen wenn ich da beim Anstoss den Ball explodieren lasse.


----------



## Suchfunktion (18. Juni 2006)

Lass ihn am besten erst in amerikanischem Besitz explodieren.
Dann wirste wenigstens im Iran als Ehrenbuerger und Nationalheld anerkannt 
(Brauchst nurnoch iranische Staatsbuergerschaft  )

Hmm.
Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn dein Posting bei google zu finden ist.
Suchwoerter:
+Bombe +USA +Iran +Weltmeisterschaft

Das gibt eeeeeeeeernsthafte Probleme 
(Aber immerhin schaffste es vielleicht auf Platz1 beim Ranking *fg*
Vielleicht solltest du noch irgendwo "Djihad" in dein Posting mit aufnehmen.. hrhrhrhr)


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Juni 2006)

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile in Bild und Express vor mir:

tutorials.de User neuer Top-Terrorist der Taliban

*malnocheinpaarSchlagwörterhinzufüg*


----------



## Aiju (18. Juni 2006)

USA vs. Iran
Das Stadion: 1000 FBI-Agenten
Geigerzähler in Betrieb

Der Iranische Trainer schenkt den USA einen Pilz


----------



## Suchfunktion (19. Juni 2006)

Ehehe!
Terrorthread! 

Hier noch ein paar Schlagwoerter:
Bomben, ueberall Terror, es wird tausende verletzte geben bei der Weltmeisterschaft, wenn die USA gegen den Iran antreten. Es wird einen Dshjihad geben und alle werden sterben. Ueberall Tote und verletzte und Sven Uwe. Ein Heiliger Krieg wird ausbrechen. Osama bin Laden rockt das Haus!


*Google Suchalgorythmus mag*


LOL
Mal schauen ob es funktioniert 
See ya


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ueberall Tote und verletzte und Sven Uwe.


Vor allem Sven Uwe...


----------



## vault-tec (19. Juni 2006)

Apropos... Kann es sein, dass ER manchmal auch unter anderem Namen seine Leeren verbreitet? Vielleicht auch unter dem Namen "kiwi"?  ;-]


> <kiwi> Was für ne Homepage machst du denn?
> <Guldan> noch geheim *g*
> 
> <kiwi> Ohh bitte sag!ok wo her bekomme ich so ein programm her wo man die seiten selber machen kann wie du jetzt und um sonst!
> ...


Gruß, Niko


----------



## Carrear (19. Juni 2006)

Lol, habe die Geschichte hier jetzt erst entdeckt ..... darf ich bitte bitte beitreten Ich will auch dazu gehören ^^


----------



## Aiju (19. Juni 2006)

Ich denke eher ist es so:
1986, die Japaner haben herausgefunden wie sie Leute beim Klonen so verändern dass man Sie nicht mehr erkennt.
1990, ein Japaner entwirft eine Mischung aus Roboter und Mensch, die superintelligent ist und nennt ihn SVEN UWE.
1991, sie wollen ihn per Klonen herstellen und Windoof 3.1 spackt , er wird ungefähr so klug wie ein Grashalm
5060, die Japaner entwickeln eine Zeitmaschine
1925, Ein Mann (?) wird geboren, was keiner weiß: Er wurde Uwifiziert (durch die Japaner)

Okay, so hat sich das ganze abgespielt, man muss noch ein bisschen dranfeilen ;-]


----------



## Aiju (19. Juni 2006)

Zur Sven-Uwe-Hymne:

```
Freude schöner Ignoranzfunken, Tochter von Sven Uwe,
wir betreten ignoranzbetrunken, ignorant, dein Heiligtum.
Es gab mal nen Azmodan, der Gründer des Uwetums,
der wollte Sven Uwe heilen, doch gescheitert ist er.
```
EDIT: Schaut mal hier: http://svenuwe.aquanasoft.de/index.php/Liste_der_Mitglieder


----------



## Carrear (19. Juni 2006)

Soweit ich sehe steht da nicht wie ich Mitglied werde ^^ -.-


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Du darfst Dich hiermit als aufgenommen betrachten und somit Deine Mitgliedschaft in Deiner Signatur verewigen.

Werte Bruederinnen und Brueder:
Ich bin gerade im Schweisse SEINES Angesichts alle 13 Seiten dieses heiligen Dokumentes durchgegangen und habe nun die Mitglieder-Liste heftigst aufpoliert.
Wohlweisslich habe ich sowohl *Dichter als Goethe* und *MagicAndre* ausgelassen, da diese sich zwar hier kurz zu Wort gemeldet haben, jedoch nie wirklich aktiv waren.

Nun werde ich auch Burg Uwenstein nach Anthraxformularen absuchen und die dort angemeldeten der Liste beifuehren.

So, fertig, dort konnte ich nur 2 Antraege finden.


----------



## Leola13 (20. Juni 2006)

Hai,

@Dennis :

Leichter Einspruch zu deiner Mitgliederliste, oh ehrwürdiger 1. Vorsitzender.
Ich werde dort nur als Mitglied geführt, bin aber aufgrund meines greisen Alters, etwas behindert in der Bedienung einer doch so notwendigen Tastatur und kann deshalb nicht so rege am aktiven Uwinistischen Leben teilnehmen. Zumal ich erhebliche Probleme habe aus den Tiefen der Burg Uwenstein heraufzukommen und eines dieser neumodischen Geräte zu bedienen, mit denen ihr unserem grossen Erleutetem huldigt.
Ich meinerseits sitze in der Dunkelheit und Abgeschiedenheit und meditiere zum Wohle des Einen.
Deshalb erbitte ich den Zusatz "altehrwürdiges" Mitglied und möchte auch als solches in der von dir, oh 1. Vorsitzender, in mühevoller Selbstgeißelung erstellten Liste geführt werden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## vault-tec (20. Juni 2006)

Ich habe deine Gram vernommen, oh edler Greis und habe sogleich den dir zustehenden Titel (mit allen Würden) wiederhergestellt. Unser werter Vorsitzende möge sich dann bitte in der Folterkammer zu einer Selbst-Erdbeerung einfinden. 

Der Zeremonienmeister


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Dein Wunsch, oh Altehrwuerdiger, und auch ein Treppenlift zur besseren Mobilitaet innerhalb der Burg seien die gewaehrt.


----------



## vault-tec (20. Juni 2006)

Zu spät, Dennis... Und jetzt bitte ab in die Erdbeeren mit dir... ;-]

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu spät, Dennis... Und jetzt bitte ab in die Erdbeeren mit dir... ;-]
> 
> Gruß, Niko


Kann mir mal einer ein 5-Meter-Brett ueber den Erdbeertopf stellen damit ich gekonnt einen rueckwaerts eingesprungen Erdbeer-Auerbach hinlegen kann.


----------



## Leola13 (20. Juni 2006)

Hai,

habt Dank werte Brüder.

PS. Das 5-Meter Brett ist immer noch für das Bügeln der Kutten belegt, weil der Frauenbeauftragte die Bügelhilfe vergrault hat.

Tut es auch das 3-Meter Brett ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Wenn's sein muss spring ich auch vom 3er in die Beeren. Dann aber mit Ar...bombe.

Uebrigens, SnakeMedia hat ja jetzt seinen eigenen Club gegruendet, den KKK - den Kaputtlach-Kutten-Klan. 
Kaputtlach-Kutten kann man sich wie Moenchskutten vorstellen, nur unendlich lustiger da sehr clownsmaessig bunt und mit vielen lustigen Boemmelchen an den Gelenken.


----------



## C4D_Joe (20. Juni 2006)

Verzeiht, oh werter Vorsitzender, meine Verspätung, aber selbstverständlich werde ich euch heute ein neues 5-Meter-Brett bauen!


----------



## Sparks (22. Juni 2006)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hai,
> 
> @Dennis :
> 
> ...


tsä --- mit Verlaub Altehrwürdiger, aber dann beanspruche ich als Methusalem-Uwinist den Vorsitz im Ältestenrat  
Der hat dann zwar wohl nur uns beide als Mitglieder aber die anderen werden ja auch älter...  
Das können wir am besten bei einem Gläschen Doppelherz besprechen.


----------



## vault-tec (22. Juni 2006)

Wow, Sparks!

Krasse Sache, ich hätte dich jetzt mal so auf höchstens 20 geschätzt. 

Na dann kannst du dich ja jetzt auch als "altehrwürdiges Mitglied" betrachten und zusammen mit Bruder Leola im Corega-Tabs-Club... ähm... ich meine im Ältestenrat der Uwinisten tagen und über die "gute alte Zeit" reden: "damals, als das Internet noch aus Holz war..." 

Der Zeremonienmeister


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn's sein muss spring ich auch vom 3er in die Beeren. Dann aber mit Ar...bombe.
> 
> Uebrigens, SnakeMedia hat ja jetzt seinen eigenen Club gegruendet, den KKK - den Kaputtlach-Kutten-Klan.
> Kaputtlach-Kutten kann man sich wie Moenchskutten vorstellen, nur unendlich lustiger da sehr clownsmaessig bunt und mit vielen lustigen Boemmelchen an den Gelenken.


kann es sein, dass diese Kutten auf dem Rücken gebunden werden?


----------



## meilon (23. Juni 2006)

Geheiligt sei der Tag, meine lieben Uwinisten!

Es komme was wolle, aber ist denn der Lifta auch schon für den Ältestenratssaal eingerichtet? Wo befinden sich überhaupt diese heiligen Räume? Dieser Raum sollte auf jeden Fall mit einem Erdbeer-Beet ausgestattet werden. Für die Pflegung der Pflanzen sollte auch ein Extra Erdbeer-Diener bereitgestellt werden.

Was haltet ihr davon, meine Freunde?


----------



## NomadSoul (23. Juni 2006)

Nein kein Erdbeeren Beet dort.
Alleine deshalb weil dort die Bedingungen für das Reinheitsgebot nicht erfüllt werden können.

Allerdings Diener die diese beim Erdbeerenpflücker abholen, darüber lässt sich reden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2006)

Okay, das schreit nach einer Stellenausschreibung.

*Offizielle uwinistische Stellenausschreibung*
Gesucht wird ein junger dynamischer Uwinist der zwischen den Gemaechern der Altehrwuerdigen und meinem Kleingarten pendelt um vom Erdbeerpfluecker Erdbeeren zu empfangen und diese den Altehrwuerdigen zu ueberbringen. Dabei darf der Treppenlift der Altehrwuerdigen nicht genutzt werden da dieser einzig und allein diesen vorbehalten ist.
Bewerber sollten weder Plattfuesse noch kaputte Knie haben.


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bewerber sollten weder Plattfuesse noch kaputte Knie haben.


Und wie sieht's mit platten Knien und kaputten Füßen aus?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2006)

niggo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wie sieht's mit platten Knien und kaputten Füßen aus?


Auch unguenstig. Ausserdem bist Du bereits Erdbeerpfluecker. Du bist also derjenige bei dem die wertvollste aller Fruechte abgeholt wird und nicht derjeniger der mit 7-Meilen-Sandalen durch die Burg huscht.


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Juni 2006)

Ich will den Job doch auch gar nicht. Wollte doch nur sichergehen 
Außerdem ist Laufbursche nun wirklich der schlechteste Job für mich. Ich vergess immer den Weg. Das solltest du übrigens auch mit in die Stellenausschreibung nehmen. Für vergessliche Leute ist der Job nämlich auch nichts


----------



## mhribernik (2. Juli 2006)

Hab mir gerade sämtliche Sven Uwe "productions" durchgelesen. Jeztz so ca. 1 Stunde nach einem krampfartigen Lachanfall  würd ich gern einen Antrag stellen um in den Sven Uwe Fanclub aufgenommen zu werden! Ich glaub einen Nachwuchsgärtner könnt Ihr noch gebrauchen? 

mfg. Marko


----------



## Nico Graichen (2. Juli 2006)

Ich sag da einfach mal herzlich willkommen im Club.
Nachwuchsgärtner?!
Btw. WO BLEIBEN EIGENTLICH DIE ERDBEERPFLÜCKERINNEN FÜR MICH?


----------



## nicomeier333 (4. Juli 2006)

Edle herren,

Ich komme als Bote aus dem Modernboard, um euch etwas zu überreichen. 

directupload.net - Ihr Service zum Bilder hochladen! - feel free to upload your files!

Eure Heiligkeit hat es in unserem Forum gepostet.... Jetzt kennen wie das wahre Gesicht :suspekt: :suspekt: 

Rechner Vorstellen - Computer Forum - PC Hilfe

Gruß

Nico


----------



## Torgath (4. Juli 2006)

Das nenne ich nen wirklich futuristischen Bot... *lol*


----------



## nicomeier333 (4. Juli 2006)

Er existiert wirklich, ich hab ihn im modernboard per PNs dazu gebracht aufzuhören (durch drohungen)!


----------



## Torgath (4. Juli 2006)

Wie hast du ihm gedroht? *g*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2006)

Das ist mal echt shocking. Aber dem "Bloed"-Foto doch zumindest ein wenig aehnlich.


----------



## nicomeier333 (4. Juli 2006)

Seinem Vater nen Brief zu schreiben 

Ich hatte schon die komplette Formulierung...

Ich lade mal kurz hoch!

Gruß

Nico

EDIT//: Ich finds nimmer... Naja ^^ is ja auch egal!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2006)

Aber ich find's echt lustig, dass unser Kult auch andere User hierher zieht um "Sven Uwe-News" zu posten.


----------



## TwoFaze (4. Juli 2006)

Wie ich festgestellt habe verbreitet unser geehrter Sven Uwe seine Lehren nicht nur bei uns. Auch in anderen Welten ist ER unterwegs, und kämpft für ein besseres miteinander.

Erstaunlich ist bei dieser Bevölkerung, dass er sich wohl für die Kommunikation auf andere Bewusstseinsebenen transferiert. Er muss das vertrauen finden, um dann die Lehre des Ignorierens zu verbreiten.
Hier ein Zitat in dem ER Hilfe gibt


> Gericom Notebook Defekt! ...
> Dir schleunigst ein anderes Notebook kaufen. Bei Gericom darfst du keine wunder erwarten.


Gleichzeitig macht ER dies ohne Reue der Öffentlichkeit kund


> Volle Zustimmung. Schliesslich machen wir die Hilfe ja in unserer Freizeit oder?


Und auch hier klärt ER unwissende über unmöglichkeiten auf


> Das ganze internet herunterladen ...
> Ach irgendwie soll man sich da als Spass das ganze Internet herunterladen können ist natürlich nur ein gag!


Nach reichlichem überlegen gibt ER uns auch noch Tipps für eine gesunde, uwinistische Ernährung


> habe heute um 13:05 in der Schule eine hmm was war das achja richtig eine Gemüsesuppe mit Wurst gegessen!! Lecker!





> ...Also ich esse gleich Hackfleisch mit katoffeln.


Und als wäre ein "Virtuelles Modem" nicht genug


> Hallo gibt es einen virtuellen WLAN Adapter mit dem ich mich per WLAN in verschiedene Drahtlosnetzwerke einwählen kann?



Dieses auftreten hat mich überzeugt! Auch ich möchte von nun an ein gläubiger Uwinist sein!

PS: Ich bin für Gemüsesuppe mit Erdbeeren!


----------



## vault-tec (4. Juli 2006)

Ach, so irgendwie hege ich ja immer noch die Hoffnung, dass wir unseren Sven Uwe doch noch zu einem wertvollen Mitglied der Internetgemeinschaft erziehen können. Er ist ja gerade mal 12 Jahre alt und hat noch so viel Zeit, sich zu bessern. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Azi (4. Juli 2006)

Bevor hier jeder versucht, das Bild in die Bibel des Tempels abzumalen, hier noch ein Hinweis: Der Tempel wurde angegriffen. Naja, nicht unbedingt der Tempel selber, aber mindestens ein Teil der Stadt, in dem der Tempel steht. Heir die Meldung des Bürgermeisters:

```
Verehrte Kundschaft,
 
 aufgrund von illegalen Tätigkeiten über unser System, wurde der Server Prag142 gesperrt. 
 Über einen unserer Kundenaccounts wurde heute morgen um 10:00 Uhr eine DOS-Attacke gestartet. Daraufhin wurde der Server sofort gesperrt.
 
 Der Server wird momentan gesichert und dann wird eine Neuinstallation vorgenommen. Den PHP-Safe-Mode werden wir bis auf weiteres komplett für alle Accounts aktivieren.
 
 Sollten Sie den Safe-Mode nicht aktiviert benötigen, bitten wir dies schriftlich per Mail bei uns zu beantragen.
 
 Der Server wird gegen 19:00 Uhr wieder am Netz sein.
```
Ich hoffe mal, es war kein Attentat auf den Tempel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2006)

Muesste das 





			
				TwoFaze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie ich festgestellt habe verbreitet unser geehrter Sven Uwe seine Lehren nicht nur bei uns. Auch in anderen Welten ist ER unterwegs, und kämpft für ein besseres miteinander.


nicht eher so


> Wie ich festgestellt habe verbreitet unser geehrter Sven Uwe seine Leeren nicht nur bei uns. Auch in anderen Welten ist ER unterwegs, und kämpft für ein besseres Durcheinander.


lauten?


----------



## Torgath (4. Juli 2006)

Ach, ich glaube ich werde auch Mitglied!

Braucht ihr noch nen Biologen/Genetiker, der andere Dinge mit Erdbeeren kreuzt?
Oder vieleicht sogar um Sven Uwe zu klonen und die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reissen?


----------



## Azi (4. Juli 2006)

Ich hab zwar nicht das Sagen, aber als Tempelwächter würde ich für die Aufnahme der zwei Bewerber stimmen. Ausserdem wollte ich schon immer wissen, wie man Kaputtlacherdbeeren erzeugt ^^.

P.S.: es heisst erdbeere, nicht Erdbeere, in der Bibel gibt es dazu auch einen Hinweis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2006)

Ich stimme der Aufnahme zu.


----------



## TwoFaze (4. Juli 2006)

Doch, werter Vorsitzender und oberster Magier, so sollte es heißen!

@Oberster Tempelwächter
Irgend so ein Idiot hat die heilige Schrift weggeschlossen...
Ich werde zu anderer Zeit darin lesen ;-)

Edit:
Was? Ich wurde akzeptiert?
Dann muss ich mir jetzt nur noch eine angesehene Position erarbeiten..


----------



## der_Jan (4. Juli 2006)

Wenn er weiter so reden würde, würde er gleich wieder ausgeschlossen werden, er soll froh sein, das wir so ignorant seien, und das "erarbeiten" überlesen. Das Große ER, das Ignoratorische ER, hat auch nichts erarbeitet, und darum solle auch er sich drann halten!

Würde er  die Leeren überfliegen, so wüsste er Rat.

Ich beantrage ihm die Postion der Putzkraft zu geben.


----------



## Torgath (4. Juli 2006)

Ich danke dem obersten Vorsitzenden!

Habt ihr einen Wunsch, was ich mit der ersten Ladung erdbeeren tun soll?


----------



## Azi (4. Juli 2006)

Kaputtlacherdbeeren!


----------



## der_Jan (4. Juli 2006)

Geh ma in Burg uwenstein innen großen Kerker und kippet da in den großen Erdbeertopf, ausserdem kannst du ein Teil deines Wissens in einen Kelch tun und ihn mit Erdbeeren versiegeln.


----------



## TwoFaze (4. Juli 2006)

Ich finde, ein Blick in SEINE Augen wäre respektlos und ignorant!
Wir sollten IHM huldigen, und IHM zur Ignoranz diese Maske überreichen.
Sie würde unseren Glauben und unsere Ignoranz stärken, immer dann,
wenn wir versuchen, IHM zu huldigen.
Vergesst nicht, er ist besser als wir alle, und das senken unserer Köpfe beim auftreten seiner Wenigkeit würde nicht seiner Lehre entsprechen, was diese Maske absolut notwendig macht!

Den soeben vorgefallenen Vorfall ignoriere ich und beantrage somit die Stelle des *Maskenbildner*s des 1. offiziellen Sven Uwe Fanclubs!


----------



## vault-tec (4. Juli 2006)

Ich stimme auch für die Zulassung der neuen Aspiranten.

Hmmm... Muss mal kurz nachschauen in der Postenauflistung von wegen verfügbarer Posten und so... *blätter* *raschel*


Tja, wie's aussieht, bräuchten wir noch ein paar fähige erdbeer-Zuträger, die auch die obersten Zinnen und Turmkammern sowie die tiefsten, modrigsten Löcher... ähm... Gewölbe mit den heiligen Früchten versorgen.
*Grundvoraussetzung:* Stramme Waden für's viele Treppensteigen (Benutzung des Treppenlliftes hierfür ist untersagt!).


Ach ja, und ich such immer noch einen Assistenten, der mir den erdbeer-Messwein reicht und mir beim Zeremonieren hilft. Beste Aufstiegschancen bei Jobeinstieg als stellvertretender Aushilfszeremonienmeistersgehilfe dritter Klasse. 
*Grundvoraussetzung:* Breitgefächertes Repertoire an salbungsvollen Worten um würdevoll zelebrieren zu können; selbstsicheres Auftreten und ein geübt gönnerhafter Blick.

Der Zeremonienmeister ;-)


----------



## Torgath (4. Juli 2006)

Oh ehrenwerter und anbetungswürdigster aller Zeremonienmeister, meint ihr nun, dass wir diese Arbeiten tun sollen oder braucht ihr noch jemanden der diese Arbeiten tut?


----------



## vault-tec (4. Juli 2006)

Ich meine damit, dass *ihr beide* euch einen dieser Posten aussuchen dürft, oh Bruder Torgath. Wobei deine Wortwahl vermuten lässt, dass du dich als würdiger stellvertretender Aushilfszeremonienmeistersgehilfe dritter Klasse erweisen könntest. In meiner Abwesenheit wäre es deine Aufgabe, über die Einhaltung des Zeremoniells an allen uwinistischen Orten zu wachen.

Hmmm... Bei näherer Betrachtung und gedenk der stetig wachsenden Zahl an Brüdern und Brüderinnen wäre es vielleicht aber auch einmal nötig, einen hauptamtlichen Postenerheber zu ernennen, der einem jeden Mitglied unserer Gemeinschaft eine angemessene Betitelung zuordnet. Das wäre dann vielleicht etwas für Bruder TwoFaze.

Der Zeremonienmeister


----------



## Azi (4. Juli 2006)

Der Zeremonienmeister ist nicht mehr der Zeremonienmeister!    
Schaut selbst, er hat sein Mitgliedszeichen aus seiner Signatur entfernt!
Und das gerade als Gründer... Ich bin dafür, dass wir aus diesen Umständen einen neuen Gründer wählen, es sei denn, er wird von nun an für immer seinen Mitlgiedsusweis sowie eine Entschuldigung in seiner Signatur führen.

Tempelwächter


----------



## vault-tec (4. Juli 2006)

*@Azi:*
Du hast mich leider durchschaut, Bruder Azi. Ich gedenke mich auf's Altenteil zurückzuziehen und suche aus ebendiesem Grunde doch schon so händeringend einen fähigen Assistenten und bald auch Nachvolger. :-(

Mehr kann ein Mensch nicht erreichen, als durch die Gründung einer so erfolgreichen Gemeinschaft. Und Gründer werde ich immer bleiben, allerdings nur als stilles Mitglied (ohne Signatureintrag).

Azmodan, Gründer und vor dem Ruhestand stehender Zeremonienmeister


----------



## TwoFaze (4. Juli 2006)

Meine Wenigkeit fordert das Erdbeeren dieses untreuen Dieners sowie Gründers.
Es sei denn meine Chance auf den Posten als "hauptamtlicher Postenerheber" steigt erheblich, denn dann schließe ich mich auch "nur" der Konsequenz des immer mitzuführenden Mitgliedsausweises und der ewigen Signatur an!;-]

Edit:
 Der Gründer hat schon Stellung genommen!
Ich bin für eine Versammlung der Clubvorsitzenden..


----------



## vault-tec (4. Juli 2006)

Willst du dich mit deinem neuen Avatar für meinen freiwerdenden Posten bewerben? ;-]
Und ich denke nicht, dass sich Dennis (unser einziger Vorsitzender) erst versammeln muss. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## TwoFaze (4. Juli 2006)

Womöglich schon;-] 

Trotzdem! Eine Sitzung um den heiligen Gral ist absolut Notwendig!
Mir doch egal wieviele hier Vorsitzende sind


----------



## Azi (4. Juli 2006)

Ein Stilles Mitglied ist unmöglich. Ich bin dafür, dass ich nun zum Gründer und Zeremonienmeister gewählt werde und ignoriere  alle Stimmen gegen mich. ;-] 

Außerdem möge der ehemalige Gründer für immer in den Kerker mit SnakeMedia gesperrt werden [ich vermisse dieses Teufelchen-Smilie, denkt ihn euch hier einfach hinzu]

Tempelwächter und zukünftiger Gründer und Zeremonienmeister des ersten offiziellen Sven Uwe Fanclubs


----------



## vault-tec (4. Juli 2006)

Nu pass ma Acht, du Schlaubischlumpf: Gegründet wurde der Laden schon und das kann er auch nur einmal. Und zwar von mir. Und du bist schon Tempelhausmeister... ähm... -wächter, und das auf Lebenszeit. 

Und außerdem gedenke ich TwoFace zu meinem Nachfolger zu ernennen, denn er bringt das richtige Engagement mit in einer ausgewogenen Mischung mit Demut. ;-]

Mal abgesehen davon hat mich der Avatar überzeugt. 

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Außerdem kenne ich alle Geheimgänge in der Burg. Ist also nix mit zu SnakeMedia sperren.


----------



## TwoFaze (4. Juli 2006)

Die Geheimgangskarte nehm ich dann wenn es so weit ist gerne an mich...!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2006)

So, ich hab mich dann mal kurz hier versammelt und mich mit mir beraten. Dass unser Gruender und Zeremonienmeister zuruecktreten will ist eine traurige Angelegenheit. Dementsprechend weise ich, in meiner Funktion als Vorsitzender an, die Erdbeerbuesche zu pluendern und auf an meinen Burgturm angeschlossenen Balkon meine uwinistischen Plattenspieler aufzubauen. Weiterhin soll reichlich Fassbier und alles was noch so gebraucht wird an den Start gebracht werden damit wir Bruder Azmodan einen gebuehrlichen Abschied zuteil werden lassen koennen. Und zwar mit maechtig Druck in den Ohren! Es moege also die Beschallungsanlage installiert werden, meine Platten putz ich selbst fix damit auch die Nadeln sauber bleiben.


----------



## Azi (4. Juli 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.: Außerdem kenne ich alle Geheimgänge in der Burg. Ist also nix mit zu SnakeMedia sperren.


Dann kennst du auch sicherlich den, der vom Temepl zu deinem Zimmer führt? Jedenfalls fand ich in deinem Zimmer das gesamte Regal 66, was vermutlich nicht gerade für dich sprechen wird. Der Geheimgang im Kerker ist übrigens vernichtet, SnakeMedia hat ihn kaputtgelacht. Ich würde nun sagen, dass so ein Diebstahl zusätzlich bestraft wird.
*in den keller zieh*
*darauf achte, das sein kopf gegen jede Stufe der Treppe stösst*
*kerker öffne*
*auf den kaputtlachstuhl zerr*
*gründungsrechte abreiss*
*zeremoniengewand nehm*
*rausgeh*
*kerker schliesse*

Ich habe leider nicht soviel Zeit als Gründer, deshalb schlage ich TwoFaze als diesen vor. *gründerkarte geb*. Aber da ich mich als im Tempel wohnend bezeichnen kann, würde ich auf den Gral aufpassen und vor ihm Zeremonien halten

Tempelwächter und Zeremonienmeister


----------



## vault-tec (4. Juli 2006)

Öhm... Nichts für ungut, Bruder Azi, aber wenn mich Bruder Zio schonmal besucht, musst du den doch nicht gleich in den Kerker sperren?    

*@Dennis:*
Danke, werter Vorsitzender. Aber darf ich empfehlen, auf Azi ein Auge zu haben. Er wirkt mir etwas zu... seltsam. Jetzt bildet er sich schon ein, er sei mein Nachfolger und rennt mit einem Bettvorleger um die Schultern und einem leeren Joghurtbecher in der Hand singend durch den Erdbeerweinkeller...  

Und das, wo ich TwoFaze doch gerade eben schon alle Gewänder und Zeremoniellbegleitbücher übergeben habe. Nun denn, Zeremonienmeister TwoFaze, viel Erfolg mit dem neuen Job, hier ist der Schlüssel für den Süd-West-Turm (der Nordturm ist vom Vorsitzenden). 

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: @Azi: Außerdem interessiert mich der Inhalt von Regal 66 nicht wirklich...


----------



## Azi (4. Juli 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Öhm... Nichts für ungut, Bruder Azi, aber wenn mich Bruder Zio schonmal besucht, musst du den doch nicht gleich in den Kerker sperren?


Ach, er hat dich besucht und das ganze Rgal mitgenommen? Ich möchte irgendwie nicht wissen, wieso ^^

Ach, das was du anhattest, war nicht dein Zeremoniengewand? Hab mich schon gewundert, ähnelte eher einem Hochzeitskleid 
Gut, dann werd ich halt Gründer vom Fanclub... Appropos, du siehst zielich kaputt aus, war das SnakeMedia? Und sag nicht, dass du den mitgenommen hast! :suspekt:

Nunja,

Tempelwächter


----------



## Nico Graichen (4. Juli 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] die Erdbeerbuesche zu pluendern [...]


Dann werd ich mich mal noch schnell an die Arbeit machen, dass ich bis zu Halbfinalspiel fertig bin. 
Vielleicht könnte mir der erdbeerträger helfen und mir den Korb halten, damit ich den nicht immer hinterherziehenmuss?!


----------



## TwoFaze (5. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Gewänder! Diese mussten leider noch in die Reinigung, weshalb ich erst jetzt schreibe..
Auch die Bücher hab ich inzwischen sicher verstaut.
Was für eine Ehre, euer neuer Zeremonienmeister sein zu dürfen.
Ich werde diese Tätigkeit immer mit großem Gewissen ausüben.

Hochachtungsvoll, der Zeremonienmeister II.

PS: Der Schlüssel passt nicht 
Musste auf dem Boden schlafen


----------



## vault-tec (5. Juli 2006)

Oh weiser Vorsitzender!

So gebiete dem doch bitte Einhalt! Der frevlerische Bruder Azi kann sich nicht Gründer nennen, da der Club ja bereits existiert und demzufolge nicht mehr gegründet werden kann. Man möge meinen oben bereits geäußerten letzten zeremoniellen Willen bezüglich der Gründerrechte doch bitte respektieren und Azi wegen dieser Anmaßung erdbeeren. ;-]

*@TwoFaze:*
Der Schlüssel passt schon, aber wie ich bereits befürchtete hast du versucht in den Nordturm zu gelangen. Der Schlüssel gehört aber zur Tür des Süd-West-Turms. 

Azmodan, Zeremonienmeister a.D. *und Gründer*


----------



## Azi (5. Juli 2006)

So, nun hab ich dich doch dazu bekommen, deinen Gründerstatus i die Signtur zu bekommen 

Ich verteile hier mal ein paar Flyer, es geht um das Aktuellhalten der Geschichte im Tempel. Wer will einen? Ach, ich verstreu sie einfach in der Burg...


----------



## Sven Uwe (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo kann mir jemand ein Programm schreiben mit dem ich mit AOL 6.0 anonym surfen kann? Das Programm bitte als Anhang oder Downloadlink posten. Und Screenshots zu dem Programm bitte posten!!

Danke

Sven Uwe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juli 2006)

Zieh Dir beim Surfen einfach eine Maske ueber's Gesicht, schon bist Du anonym.


----------



## Sven Uwe (9. Juli 2006)

@dennis Komm du kannst doch programieren Mache mir doch bitte eben ein Programm fertig mit dem ich mit AOL 6.0 anonym surfen kann.


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Juli 2006)

Hier mal ein Suchergebnis zu dem Thema von Google:
anonym surfen - Google-Suche
Einfach mal durchklicken und glücklich werden.

Kannst ja auch mal bei den Entwicklern solcher Software mal nachfragen, wie lang "eben" ist


----------



## Sven Uwe (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo ich möchte gerne dass ihr für uns alle einen Browser programiert der Internetseiten ohne Internetverbindung anzeigen kann. Also wenn ich z.b. eBay Deutschland – Der weltweite Online-Marktplatz eintippe soll die Seite ohne Internetverbindung dargestellt werden. Bitte den Browser als Anhang oder Downloadlink posten und bitte Screenshots dazu posten!

Danke

Sven Uwe


----------



## Nina (9. Juli 2006)

Sehr geehrter Sven Uwe,

als Beauftragte des "Amtes für Wahrung der feministischen Sicherheit im Internet und der sozialen Aufrechterhaltung von Niveau und Intelligenz in Online-Communities"(AfWfSsANuI-OC) bringen uns Ihre Beiträge in die Situation, Ihre Absichten bezüglich der Aufrechterhaltung Ihrer Anonymitätswahrung eingehend prüfen zu müssen. Allein der beständige Wunsch nach Anonymität weist unseres Erachtens darauf hin, das die Absicht das Internet auf straffälligem Wege zu verwenden, bei Ihnen objektiv und präkär vorhanden ist. Sie werden verstehen das wir im Zuge der oben genannten Punkte Ihre IP auf unserem Server gespeichert haben. Nach eingehender Prüfung Ihres Straffälligkeitspotentials wird Ihnen das Ergebnis Ihres Falles auf schriftlichem Weg an Ihre Heimatadresse gesandt. Eventuellen Widerspruch gegen die möglichen Auflagen ( und falls Sie mit einem Scan Ihrer Festplatte nicht einverstanden sind) können sie innerhalb von 14 Werktagen bei der AfWfSsANuI-OC schriftlich einreichen.

Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis.
i.A.
N. Polygon


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juli 2006)

Nina hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AfWfSsANuI-OC


Das rockt! Nina, Du bist die groesste!


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Juli 2006)

@Sven
Und wie bitte soll dieser Browser an seine Daten kommen?

@Nina
Irgendwie hab ich gewusst, dass das kommen wird.
Sein Verhalten ist doch sehr aufffällig


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juli 2006)

Ja, es war wirklich abzusehen, dass sich AfWfSsANuI-OC irgendwann mal einschalten wuerde.


----------



## Mark (9. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Uff, das ist hart, wenn sich die AfWfSsANuI-OC einschaltet!  
Mit denen ist echt nicht zu spaßen: einem Freund von mir haben sie - nachdem er sich geweigert hatte, seine Festplatte abscannen zu lassen - glatt den ganzen Rechner abgenommen. Den hat er bis heute nicht wieder gesehen...

Gut, wenn man da eine Rechtschutz-Versicherung hat, sonst kommt man gegen den Verein echt nicht an...

Liebe Grüße und viel Glück,
Mark.


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Juli 2006)

Stimmt Mark, mit denen ist echt nicht zu spaßen. Die sind noch schlimmer wie die GEZ.
Hast du den letzten Beitrag über die in der c't gelesen. Da stand das auch noch drin, dass die jetzt vermehrt auf anonyme Internetuser achten.


----------



## Sven Uwe (9. Juli 2006)

@nina: Das hätte aber wirklich nicht nötig sein müssen.


----------



## fanste (9. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist es zu spät. Wenn du jetzt ganz lieb und normal wirst, drücken diese Abzocker evt nochmal ein Auge zu. Dass könnte aber ziemlich schwierig werden. 
Musst dich also ganz arg anstrengen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Juli 2006)

fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es zu spät. Wenn du jetzt ganz lieb und normal wirst, drücken diese Abzocker evt nochmal ein Auge zu. Dass könnte aber ziemlich schwierig werden.
> Musst dich also ganz arg anstrengen.


Stimmt, aber mit anonym und offline surfen ist jetzt schluss.
Um das wieder grade zu ziehen wird deine Internetverbindung wohl über die Proxys vom AfWfSsANuI-OC laufen müssen. Ui, das wird teuer. Dagegen ist AOL ja fast kostenlos.
Gott sei dank muss ich sowas nicht meinen Eltern beibringen.


----------



## Nina (9. Juli 2006)

Sehr geehrter Sven Uwe,

zunächst einmal, ich arbeite im Auftrag der AfWfSsANuI-OC und verbitte mir deshalb eine persönliche Anrede.

Im Weiteren halten wir eine Überprüfung für notwendig und gerechtfertigt. Sollten Sie mit einem unkooperativen Verhalten Ihrerseits aufwarten, wird sich ein Sachbearbeiter  persönlich mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen, Ihre Kontaktdaten haben wir ja vorliegen. 

Mit der Ihnen gebührenden Hochachtung
i.A.
N.Polygon

Anregungen & Beschwerden bitte an:

AfWfSsANuI-OC Organization
Uno City Komplex A 112-118
1020 Wien



Ps: Sehr geehrter Herr Mark, nachdem es in Ihrem Umfeld anscheinend zu Überprüfungen durch die AfWfSsANuI-OC kam, bitte haben sie Verständnis das auch Ihre Festplatte im Laufe des Tages gescannt wird. Bitte schalten sie Ihren Computer deshalb nicht aus und arbeiten Sie, bis wir Sie benachrichtigen, ressourcenschonend. Wir entschuldigen uns für eventuelle Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## fanste (9. Juli 2006)

Soweit ich weiß, sind die Gebühren für diesen Proxy verdammt hoch. Es werden immer 250% deines bisherigen Internetanschluss dazugerechnet.

z.B.:
Du zahlst 30€ im Monat. Dann wären das absofort 105€.


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Juli 2006)

@ Mark 
haha 

@fanste
ja, dass kann hinkommen. In der c't standen die Kosten drin. Hab die aber im Büro liegen sonst würd ich nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## Mark (9. Juli 2006)

Hi!

@niggo: ...Du wirst verstehen, daß ich das jetzt aber nicht mehr so witzig finde!  

Sehr geehrte Frau Polygon,
ich habe soeben den Zugriff Ihres Scan-Programms zugelassen und hoffe mit diesem Zeichen meiner Kooperation ein möglichst schnelles Ende dieser heiklen Situation und Ihrer Überprüfung herbeiführen zu können.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Mark.

P.S.: ...ist es nötig, mein derzeitiges Rendering abzubrechen oder können Sie den Scan-Vorgang auch so ausführen? Bitte um Rückmeldung per PM.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juli 2006)

Eine Aera geht zu Ende: Ab sofort ist Sven Uwe vom Forenbetrieb ausgeschlossen.
Sollen sich die Lehrer auf seiner Sonderschule mit seiner geistigen Untauglichkeit befassen.
Er hat hier fuer einige Lacher gesorgt, aber irgendwann muss auch mal Schluss sein.

Aber: Das ganze hat auch was Gutes, bei der naechsten Gelegenheit wird der User des Monats ersetzt durch die Verleihung des "Sven Uwe Gedachtnispokals". Die Bedingungen zur Qualifikation bleiben gleich, jedoch faellt mir die Entscheidung einfacher da immer nur mal bei Bedarf verliehen wird und ich nicht jeden Monat drueber nachdenken muss wer denn die Ehre hat einen Monat lang gefeatured zu werden.


----------



## fanste (9. Juli 2006)

Dann heißt das, dass Sven Uwe gesperrt wurde? Schade


----------



## pflo (10. Juli 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Aera geht zu Ende: Ab sofort ist Sven Uwe vom Forenbetrieb ausgeschlossen.


Och schaaade  
Es gab immer so lustige Zeiten mit IHM


----------



## Azi (10. Juli 2006)

Oooooohhhhhhh...... Wenigstens haben wir durch IHN die zwei längsten Threads geschrieben 
Wird sich damit auch der Fan-Club auflösen? Was soll mit dem Tempel geschehen?

Alles Fragen über die Zukunft der Uwinisten...

Tempelwächter


----------



## der_Jan (10. Juli 2006)

Nein, jetzt gehts mit dem Spaß erst richtig los! Die ganze Sache kann ja jetzt noch mysteriöser wirken und wir können Sven Uwe Gedenkt Artikel kaufen!
Ausserdem hatte ich heute Nacht eine Vision über die Rückkehr von Sven Uwe.
An dem Tag an welchem er zurück kommt, werden alle ihre Tastatur fressen um gemeinsam gegen die AfWfSsANuI-OC zu kämpfen und zu ihren geheiligten AOL anschluss zurück kehren
Bis wir den Desktop Thread erreicht haben, brauchen wir aber noch 20 Seiten!!


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. Juli 2006)

Och, die 20 Seiten schaffen wir noch. Es gibt ja noch andere Foren, in den er "aktiv" ist. Neuigkeiten sind hier doch immer willkommen 
Aber ein bisschen schade ist's schon. mich hätte doch zu gern interessiert, wie er auf Nina's AfWfSsANuI-OC reagiert hätte.


----------



## der_Jan (10. Juli 2006)

Was glaubst du wie lange er schon von dieser Organistation verfolgt wird? vonwegen Anonym serven und Offline Internet

Ich kann mich noch drann erinnern, wie ich damals, mit 13, versucht hab mit ner Diskette Word vom Schulpc zu rippen, und ganz glücklich war, das es Drauf passte.
Zuhause hab ich mich dann gewundert, das es nicht Starten will.

Naja, mein Rechner war ja auch nicht mit dem Schulrechnerverbunden, sonst hätte die Verknüpfung vielleicht gearbeitet


----------



## Nico Graichen (10. Juli 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was glaubst du wie lange er schon von dieser Organistation verfolgt wird? vonwegen Anonym serven und Offline Internet


naja, solange kanns ja noch nicht sein.
Wie alt ist er? 12?


			
				der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann mich noch drann erinnern, wie ich damals, mit 13, versucht hab mit ner Diskette Word vom Schulpc zu rippen, und ganz glücklich war, das es Drauf passte.
> Zuhause hab ich mich dann gewundert, das es nicht Starten will.
> 
> Naja, mein Rechner war ja auch nicht mit dem Schulrechnerverbunden, sonst hätte die Verknüpfung vielleicht gearbeitet


autsch, ganz ehrlich, das tut weh.
Aber damals wär's mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders gegangen :-(


----------



## zioProduct (10. Juli 2006)

Jaja, die guten alten Verknüpfungen, wer kennt sie nicht  Wir könnten Sven ja einfach ne Verknüpfung vom I-E geben, wenn er da draufklickt ist er im INet 
Echt schade das die kleine Fratze gebannt ist, aber ganz im Ernst, nach seinen letzten Auftritten hier, gehe ich Stark von Fake aus, denn so Dumm kann kein Mensch sein, auch kein 9 Jähriger....
Naja, es war ne geile Zeit 

Ich arbeite gerade an den Historien des Uwinismuses weiter, damit wir die Bücher gut verhökern können 

PS: Das war ne Lüge von Azmo, dass ich bei ihm zu besuch war, jemand hat mir ne versteckte PM zugeschickt, dass sich meine Regal 66 Bücher in seinen Gemächern befinden, deshalb war ich auch weg, da ich mich in geheimer, uwinistischer Mission richtig Azmo-Turm vorgearbeitet!

Das Ferkel! Ich will euch gar ned sagen was er mit den Krusitischen wackel-dreh-Gymnastiken der Uwinistischen drehOrgelgeschlechts-Buchreihe so angestellt hat...

Das nur, damit ich hier nicht in Intriegen mit Azmo verwikelt werden, ich bleibe treuer Uwinist,da ich meine Dummheit so gut wiederfinden kann im Uwinismuss


----------



## Azi (11. Juli 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann mich noch drann erinnern, wie ich damals, mit 13, versucht hab mit ner Diskette Word vom Schulpc zu rippen, und ganz glücklich war, das es Drauf passte.
> Zuhause hab ich mich dann gewundert, das es nicht Starten will.
> 
> Naja, mein Rechner war ja auch nicht mit dem Schulrechnerverbunden, sonst hätte die Verknüpfung vielleicht gearbeitet


Als ich 13 war, hab ich das gleiche mit WinZIP vom Rechner meines Vaters getan. Wir hatten zu Hause kein Internet, und ich hab immer so tolle Sachen bei meinem Vater heruntergeladen, die ich gerne auch Daheim hätte. Also alles immer schön auf Disketten drauf, damit ich es auf den PC meiner Mutter draufpacken konnte 
Mittlerweile hab ich natürlich einen eigenen PC.

Sowas tolles machen meine Brüder auch, Verknüpfung in den Papierkorb und das Programm ist deinstalliert


----------



## der_Jan (11. Juli 2006)

vorausgesetzt Sven uwe existiert wirklich, und ist kein Fake, dann müssten wir ihm das eigentlich nochma zu senden wenner älter ist, das wäre bestimmt sehr peinlich für ihn^^


----------



## vault-tec (12. Juli 2006)

The Ignorator returns.


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. Juli 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The Ignorator returns.


Das ist doch nur ein Trittbrettfahrer. Aber vielleicht will er sich ja freiwillig melden für den Sven Uwe Gedächtnispokal


----------



## Chris B (19. Juli 2006)

Sagt mal....


> AfWfSsANuI-OC Organization
> Uno City Komplex A 112-118
> 1020 Wien


Haben die die Addresse geändert?

Als ich vorgestern geschäftlich mit dem Fahrrad von Freisen durch den neuen Tunnel nach Wien gefahren wurde, konnte ich die Straße im Touristen-Stadt-Plan leiderweise nicht finden. :-( 

Wie siehts denn aus? Kann man sich noch als "geistreiches Mitglied auf spiriturieller Ebene bewerben?


----------



## cmyk-vienna (19. Juli 2006)

Also bis auf die Postleitzahl stimmt die Adresse. Sogar die Unterteilung in Blöcke A-G ist richtig. Mit scheint, da kennt sich einer aus oder arbeitet bei der UNO ^^


----------



## Chris B (19. Juli 2006)

cmyk-vienna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also bis auf die Postleitzahl stimmt die Adresse. Sogar die Unterteilung in Blöcke A-G ist richtig. Mit scheint, da kennt sich einer aus oder arbeitet bei der UNO ^^


Langsam bekomm ich Angst^^

Gibs die AfWfSsANuI-OC  wirklich wirklich?


----------



## cmyk-vienna (19. Juli 2006)

> Gibs die AfWfSsANuI-OC wirklich wirklich?


Die haben ja eine Menge Organisationen, aber DAS wage ich vorsichtig zu bezweifeln, 
abgesehen davon hieße es dann: UNAfWfSsANuI-OC


----------



## Der <Dima> (6. September 2006)

Ich weiß das kommt spät! 

Aber ich bin Verblüft von IHM! ER ist der einzig wahre AOL USER Deswegen möchte ich in diesen doch sehr edelen Club aufgenohmen werden! Ich möchte durch die Mitgliedschaft "IHM" huldigen und immer nach seinen Leren leben und arbeiten 

Hofe auf baldige Antwort

              Euer Dima


Ps: AfWfSsANuI-OC ist allgegenwertig und manche behaupten sogar, Sie wär mächtiger als Juck Noris :suspekt:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2007)

ER weilt wieder unter uns -> Tool gesucht


----------



## pflo (16. April 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> ER weilt wieder unter uns -> Tool gesucht



Jippie!! *freu* *freu* :suspekt:


----------



## fanste (16. April 2007)

LOL..
Ich liebe diesen Typen, wenn das überhaupt etwas lebendes ist, was da andauernt schreibt^^

Bin mal gespannt, über was wir diesesmal alles lachen können, und vor allem wie lange (bevor der ban kommt *gg*)


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. April 2007)

Endlich hat man wieder was auf was man sich freuen kann


----------



## chmee (16. April 2007)

Der Heiland ist zurückgekehrt. Die vielen Nachtgebete und Tränen haben sich also gelohnt..

Genau für diesen Moment habe ich letztes Jahr Obstler angesetzt und nun möchte ich ihn unter den SvenUwe-Jüngern ausschenken.

Hebt die Gläser !

der gläubige Chmee


----------



## pflo (16. April 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Hebt die Gläser !


Skål! 

mist der Text war bisher noch zu kurz, deswegen kommt der sinnlose Satz hier rein...


----------



## Sparks (17. April 2007)

Herrlich, der Große Meister ist zurück!
Ich werde sofort 12 Proxies beten, dass er uns lange mit seinen weisen Posts beehrt.
Und ich bin sicher, er wird sich wieder seines eigenen Fan-Clubs würdig erweisen...
Jetzt gehe ich ihm ein Socket basteln...oder ein Socks  
(Hilfe, wo ist der Erdbeerwein von damals!!)


----------



## Leola13 (17. April 2007)

Hai,

Erdbeerwein ist alle. Der ist beim Frustsaufen wegen Seiner Abwesenheit vernichtet worden.
.... aber die Erdbeersaison geht ja jetzt los.  !! Bereitet die Felder vor !!

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2007)

Sparks hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt gehe ich ihm ein Socket basteln...oder ein Socks


Kannst IHM ja auch Socken stricken, da freut ER sich sicher auch drueber.


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Mai 2007)

Eins muss man ihm lassen: hartnäckig ist er 
http://forum.pctweaks.de/showpost.php?p=246107&postcount=8


----------



## Steusi (23. August 2007)

Oh man das gibt es doch nicht! Bin neu hier. Auf vielen anderen Foren ist er schon bekannt. Wie kann einer allein so viel Mist bauen. 
Kann man diesen Bot, oh sorry Typen auf eine Art stoppen? Habt Ihr da Erfahrung?


----------



## Maik (23. August 2007)

Hi!


Steusi hat gesagt.:


> Oh man das gibt es doch nicht! Bin neu hier. Auf vielen anderen Foren ist er schon bekannt. Wie kann einer allein so viel Mist bauen.
> Kann man diesen Bot, oh sorry Typen auf eine Art stoppen? Habt Ihr da Erfahrung?


So neu bist du hier aber nicht, wenn ich auf das Datum deiner Registrierung schaue.

Tja, wie kann man so einen wie "Sven Uwe" stoppen? Am einfachsten und effektivsten, indem man ihm die aktive Mitgliedschaft im Forum kündigt.


----------



## stradetch (23. August 2007)

Ich stelle hiermit auch Antrag auf den Beitritt meinerseits.

Mein Beitrag: http://www.katmaiport.eu/swen-uwe/


----------



## Sparks (23. August 2007)

Tatsächlich, ER ist *immer noch *aktiv und 
schart schon wieder neue Jünger um sich. 
Darauf genehmige ich mir umgehend einen Erdbeerwein


----------



## chmee (23. August 2007)

*SVEN UWE ICH LIEBE DICH *

**mit Disketten und AOL-Adaptern um sich werf**


----------



## Schrockel (8. September 2007)

Für alle, dies es interessiert, Sven Uwe scheint in Paules-PC-Forum aktiv zu sein!

http://www.paules-pc-forum.de/phpBB2/topic,109752.html

http://www.paules-pc-forum.de/phpBB2/topic,109724.html

http://www.paules-pc-forum.de/phpBB2/search.php?search_author=Sven+Uwe11


----------



## Lumen (8. September 2007)

*lach*
Der gute Junge is nich erst seit heute aktiv, der macht das schon seit öhm ja 2 Monaten!
Beratungsresistent ist ne Schmeichelei. :suspekt:
Aber den Fanclub find ich klasse. 
Jeder sollte einen Swen-Uwe-Schlüsselanhänger haben!


----------



## stain (9. September 2007)

Der will verarschen oder? Ich meine im dritten Thread hat der drei Seiten mit Posts zugemüllt und keiner hat geantwortet. Kann doch nicht sein!


----------



## Rena Hermann (9. September 2007)

rummeldibummel hat gesagt.:


> Der will verarschen oder? Ich meine im dritten Thread hat der drei Seiten mit Posts zugemüllt und keiner hat geantwortet. Kann doch nicht sein!


Das ist kein Thread sondern 'ne Suchergebnisliste. 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (16. September 2007)

http://myworld.ebay.de/svenuwe/ Ist das eigentlich *der* Sven Uwe? Könnte ja an sich gar nicht sein, da er nur positive Bewertungen hat  Und wie alt ist er eigentlich? Darf er schon Ebay benutzen?
Sorry, für meine Unwissenheit, ich bin kein richtiger Sven Uwe-Fan, ich les hier nur mal ab und zu aus Langeweile. Verzeiht mir


----------



## freak36 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich hätte da eine Frage zur euren Fan-Club.
Es scheint dass ihr anders als bei einem Fan Club  eine sozusagen "Glaubensrichtung"
erichtet habt.
Wie würdet ihr euch eigentlich bezeichnen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Oktober 2007)

freak36 hat gesagt.:


> Wie würdet ihr euch eigentlich bezeichnen?


Zumindest "verwirrt", aber eine genauere Einschaetzung unserer geistigen Konstitutation muesste durch einen Psychiater erfolgen...


----------



## Nico Graichen (13. Oktober 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Zumindest "verwirrt", aber eine genauere Einschaetzung unserer geistigen Konstitutation muesste durch einen Psychiater erfolgen...



Wenn wir einen finden, der sich dieser Aufgabe gewachsen fühlt und wir ihn dann auch noch bezahlen können


----------



## freak36 (14. Oktober 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Zumindest "verwirrt", aber eine genauere Einschaetzung unserer geistigen Konstitutation muesste durch einen Psychiater erfolgen...



Mit der Frage meinte ich, wie ihr euch Nennen würdet.
eine Ahnung habe ich ja geeusert.


----------



## vault-tec (15. Oktober 2007)

Naja, wie ich ja schon das eine oder andere mal geäußert hatte, war das hier ursprünglich *wirklich* als Fan-Club gedacht. Wann daraus eine Sekte wurde, liegt jenseits meiner Kenntnis. Aber wenn du eine Bezeichnung für "uns" suchst, so lass dir gesagt sein, dass wir uns selber oft als "Uwinisten" bezeichnet haben, auch wenn das so manches Mitglied im Rahmen der Ausübung *seiner* Leeren und geheiligten Ignoranz wohl vergessen hat. 


Lieben Gruß, Niko
(Gründer dieses sektösen Fan-Clubs)


----------



## freak36 (19. Oktober 2007)

Wer ist eigentlich Sven Uwe ?


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Oktober 2007)

Die Frage meinst du doch nicht etwa ernst?! 
Schau doch einfach mal auf die ersten 9 Seiten dieses Threads. Oder such mal bei Google. Man kann das nicht so einfach in Worte fassen. Man muss es schon erlebt haben.


----------



## Bismark (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich bin an euren fan-Club interessiert, muss man irgendwelche voraussetzungen erfüllen um aufgenommen zu werden.


----------



## smudo111 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte hiermt auch gerne eine mitgliedschaft im Sven Uwe Fan Club beantragen





Mfg Smudo111


----------



## Gunah (1. November 2007)

bei treten will...

Erklärung SvenUwe...
Person zu Allgemeinen Belustigung 

MfG Gunah


----------



## Mel_One (1. November 2007)

Hm, lustig, solche Leute wie Sven-Uwe, kannte ich in dem Extrem noch gar nicht.  Auf jeden Fall haben mir die Links auf seine Posts mal für den Lacher des Tages gesorgt. :-D Respekt für die Leute, die versucht haben, ihm ernsthaft zu antworten, zu helfen und dabei noch irgendwie die Nerven behalten haben.
Greetings, Mel_One


----------



## Bismark (27. Dezember 2007)

Gunah hat gesagt.:


> bei treten will...
> 
> Erklärung SvenUwe...
> Person zu Allgemeinen Belustigung
> ...



Aber trotzdem gibt es einen Swen Uwe Fan-Club
bei dem seine Anhaenger mehrere seinten lang sich vergnuegen.


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2008)

Oh, unser Gott ist erkennbar auf Erden ?

http://forum.hilfe-forum.eu/showthread.php/guten-tag-hier-186470.html

Ich muss ihm die Füsse waschen - pilger los - mfg chmee


----------



## Promaetheus (2. April 2008)

ähm... Ich schäme mich jetzt ja beinahe das zu fragen, aber... wer zur Hölle ist Sven Uwe? Ich hatte leider nicht die Zeit ALLE Seiten dieses Threads durchzulesen. Ich hoffe ich blamiere mich jetzt nicht bis aufs Blut.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

In so einem Fall sollte man sich wenigstens *die Erste* Seite mit dem *ersten Post* angucken ^^


----------



## Promaetheus (2. April 2008)

Das habe ich. Noch schlimmer... Ich habe sogar gegoogelt und diverse Foreneinträge des users gesehen. NOCH schlimmer....... Ich habe das myVideo gesehen das der Typ gepostet hat. (SCHANDE ÜBER MICH! )

Ausser dass der Herr Uwe recht.... ähm.... eingeschänkt in seinen Zerebralen Funktionen ist konnte ich nicht herausfinden was genau der Herr macht. Denn DAU´s gibts doch immer wieder neue. ;D



vault-tec hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, liebes Forum.
> 
> *Fanfaren-Gedröhn*
> 
> ...


----------



## Steusi (16. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es wieder etwas neues von dem Typen


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Zumindest nicht bei uns, und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Dezember 2008)

Och naja, so neben bei mal ein paar Neuigkeit zur Erheiterung zwischendurch sind och auch nicht schlecht.
Aber vielleicht kommt er ja jetzt ohne AOL Software ins Internet und seine Probleme sind gelöst


----------



## Steusi (16. Dezember 2008)

AOL hat ihm bestimmt die Verbindung gekappt oder er hat es hinbekommen völlig anonym zu surfen, sodass auch wir ihn nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Dezember 2008)

Oder er hat es geschafft das ganze Internet lokal zu kopieren und muss gar nicht mehr online gehen

ich stell fest, ich muss meine Medizin nehmen


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (16. Dezember 2008)

Nico Graichen hat gesagt.:


> ich stell fest, ich muss meine Medizin nehmen



Nein, Du solltest weniger von den grünen einwerfen, hat bei Sven Uwe anscheinend auch geholfen...


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. Dezember 2008)

Grün? 
Nee, die sind Rosa und die muss ich nehmen, hab keine Lust auf nen Hörsturz.
Die sind Durchblutungsfördernd, scheint auch beim Denken zu helfen


----------



## Azi (5. Januar 2009)

Er wohnt übrigens vermutlich in Aurich


----------



## chmee (5. Januar 2009)

Was unser aller einziger Gott schon im oben genannten Thread bestätigt hat.


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Januar 2009)

Was mich überrascht:
Wie einfach es sich unvergesslich zu machen!


----------



## chmee (5. Januar 2009)

Wir haben ihn zum Gott gemacht. Wir sind DER Fanclub  Oft genannt, gerne gelesen, selten verstanden und sogar schon von den Sozialpädagogen und Psychiatern verdammt 

mfg chmee


----------



## Gunah (12. Mai 2009)

ist er, nein oder, ne aber, könnte, ne oder doch?

http://forum.chip.de/funtalk/windows-xp-startet-ebeneverbesserung-mehr-748735.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Mai 2009)

Wie geil ist das denn?

Also ich glaub nicht dass das Sven Uwe ist, aber wenn die Story wahr sein sollte (was mich beim allgemeinen Bildungsrueckgang nicht zu sehr ueberraschen wuerde) dann ist der Typ intellektuell ungefaehr auf der gleichen Ebene wie der grosse Ignorator anzusiedeln.



> indem es die Festplatte auf eine tiefere Hardwareebene bringt


Das kann man wirklich, hab ich auch schon gemacht.
Hier die Anleitung zum Nachmachen:

Rechner oeffnen
Festplatte ausbauen
Festplatte ein oder zwei Slots tiefer wieder einbauen
Rechner schliessen
Bringt zwar keine bessere Performance, aber unter Umstaenden bessere Belueftung. 

Hier mal mein Geheimtipp zur Performance-Steigerung (Achtung: Sinnfrei!):
Man baue die Festplatte in den Slot der dem Mainboard-Anschluss am naechsten liegt und nehme dann ein Kabel welches eben nur lang genug ist (zur Not selbst kuerzen) um von der Festplatte zum Anschluss zu reichen.



> ein echtes Hackerprogramm


Da fehlen mir schlichtweg die Worte... Ist aber mehr oder weniger der beste Spruch in dem Beitrag...



> Ich kann leider kaum English und das Programm war nunmal auf English...





> Das Programm heißt "Kill Disk".


Also auch ohne umfassende Englisch-Kenntnisse sollte doch wohl jeder der mal am PC gezockt hat (und der Typ hat ja scheinbar Doom 3 gezockt, von dem es, meines Wissens nach keine deutsche Uebersetzung gibt) wissen was "kill" bedeutet, oder?

Auf jeden Fall hat der Typ es absolut verdient in die Reihe der ewigen Vollbrote aufgenommen zu werden, wo er zusammen mit Sven Uwe und SnakeMedia mit AOL anonym in's Internet geht und dieses dann mit Kill Disk loescht um es dann durch das Internet 2.0 zu ersetzen...


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (12. Mai 2009)

Hi,



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Hier mal mein Geheimtipp zur Performance-Steigerung (Achtung: Sinnfrei!):
> Man baue die Festplatte in den Slot der dem Mainboard-Anschluss am naechsten liegt und nehme dann ein Kabel welches eben nur lang genug ist (zur Not selbst kuerzen) um von der Festplatte zum Anschluss zu reichen.



Du meinst, damit solche Probleme nicht schon rechnerintern auftreten? Ein weiterer Anwärter würde ich sagen... ^^

LG


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2009)

*lol*





> In meiner Wohnung gibt es einige Gänge und Türen, dadurch müssen die Leitungen viele Kurven nehmen.
> Allerdings entstehen dadurch bei dem riesigem und vor allem schnellem Datendurchsatz natürlich enorme Fliehkräfte in den Kurven.
> Die Daten schaffen also die Kurve nicht, und fliegen quasi aus dem Kabel.



... no comment :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Mai 2009)

Ja, das ist auch so ein Kandidat. Aber auch hier duerfte davon auszugehen sein dass da ein Troll zugange ist.
Dennoch, fuer den Fall dass es kein Troll sondern eben ein echtes Brot ist, ab in den Club...


----------



## Marschal (12. Mai 2009)

Ok, das ist mir nun peinlich...ich weis ich weis, ich oute mich gerade, aber (für die im Boot)...wer oder was genau ist sven uwe?

(falls ich auf die Antwort gekommen wäre wenn ich mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hätte, bitte ignorieren^^)

...st blöd ich weis, aber ich möchte wissen wer sven uwe ist


----------



## Loomis (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn du das erste Post liest, solltest du bescheid wissen


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (13. Mai 2009)

Hi,



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Aber auch hier duerfte davon auszugehen sein dass da ein Troll zugange ist.



Ich zweifele eigentlich nicht daran, dass das ein Fake ist, wie auch die meisten Antworter dort, die sich zu entsprechend irrwitzigen Lösungsvorschlägen haben hinreissen lassen. Für den Lacher zwischendurch eine nette Lektüre... ;-)

LG


----------



## enne (13. Mai 2009)

hmm hätte sich den damals nicht jemand erbarmen können und ihm einen Quellcode zu nem Virus hochladen können, der ihm seine Festplatte löscht... oder ihn nicht mehr ins Internet lässt? 

Nur so ein Gedanke, der mir kam nachdem ich die ersten 9 Links gelesen habe...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2009)

enne hat gesagt.:


> hmm hätte sich den damals nicht jemand erbarmen können und ihm einen Quellcode zu nem Virus hochladen können, der ihm seine Festplatte löscht... oder ihn nicht mehr ins Internet lässt?


Seelische Grausamkeit duerfte zwar schwerer bestraft werden, ist aber wesentlich schwerer aufzudecken als ein solcher Akt von digitalem Terrorismus. Zudem ist der Spass fuer die beteiligten groesser und von laengerer Dauer.


----------



## Mel_One (15. Mai 2009)

*gg* Ich hoffe, die beiden neuen lustigen Dinger da oben kamen von Trolls... Wenn die das ernst meinen...Das muss doch schon wehtun, oder?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (15. Mai 2009)

Mel_One hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die das ernst meinen...Das muss doch schon wehtun, oder?



Och nö. Ich glaube, wenn man sowas ernst meint, hat man keine Schmerzen... ^^
Ich halte die aber genau so für Fakes, wie den 127.0.0.1-Hacker.


----------



## sheel (31. Mai 2009)

Dreijähriges Jubiläum


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2009)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Dreijähriges Jubiläum


Wow, was die Zeit vergeht...



kuddeldaddeldu hat gesagt.:


> ..., wie den 127.0.0.1-Hacker.


Hier der Beweis warum Windows das besser OS fuer Cracker ist:
Jedes Mal wenn ich von Linux aus versuche mich in 127.0.0.1 einzuhacken scheitere ich. Wenn ich das aber von Windows aus versuche bin ich im Nu drin. Ergo: Windows ist einfach besser dazu geeignet in Systeme einzubrechen... 

Ist nur komisch dass der Typ das gleiche Passwort hat wie ich...


----------



## Azi (31. Mai 2009)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Dreijähriges Jubiläum


*Anstoß* Auf Sven Uwe! 

Edit: Eventuell hab ich noch Backups von unserem Wiki... *g*


----------



## Leola13 (31. Mai 2009)

Hai,

wie war das nochmal ?

Getränke mitbringen und zu Grillen wird gestellt, oder anders rum ?

Bis um 20.00 Uhr.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (31. Mai 2009)

Holla, die Waldfee, da kredenz ich dem Jubilar doch glatt einen  großen leckeren Erdbeerkuchen 




lg Maik


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Juni 2009)

Ob der reicht? ;-] Sind ja nun doch 2 - 3 Leute hier! 

Aber er sieht lecker aus!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2009)

Ich frag mich was Sven Uwe mittlerweile so treibt. Oder ob er ueberhaupt noch was treibt. Denn wenn man so ein Brot ist kann selbst Ueberleben reichlich schwer werden...

Hatte er genuegend gesunden Menschenverstand, oder zumindest Glueck um die letzten 3 Jahre unbeschadet die Strasse ueberqueren zu koennen?

Wurde er vielleicht von einem Mob wuetender Forenuser heimgesucht, gesteinigt und blutend im Rinnstein liegen gelassen?

Wurde er von AOL beim anonym surfen erwischt und muss nun, unter verwirrenden Anweisungen von SnakeMedia, Koerbe flechten?

Oder wurde er moeglicherweise vom eigenen Vater mit dem Kopf durch die Wand befoerdert nachdem er ihn zum tausendsten Mal gefragt hat "Papa, wozu is'n das Ding in meiner Hose gut?"?

Fragen ueber Fragen...

@Maik: Der Kuchen sieht gut aus. Gibt's den auch in groesserer Aufloesung? Dann koennte man mal einen Shift-Tasten-Vernachlaessiger dazu verdonnern zu zaehlen wie viele Erdbeeren da drauf sind...


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Fragen ueber Fragen...


... Die wohl für immer ungeklärt bleiben werden.

Und ich weiß nicht, ob ich überhaupt die Anworten wissen will. 



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> @Maik: Der Kuchen sieht gut aus. Gibt's den auch in groesserer Aufloesung? Dann koennte man mal einen Shift-Tasten-Vernachlaessiger dazu verdonnern zu zaehlen wie viele Erdbeeren da drauf sind...


Die Arbeit wäre doch mit dem aktuellen Bild viel interessanter


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hab grad' mal wieder im Netz nach seinem Treiben gefahndet, nix Aktuelles. Aber den fand ich wieder ganz Amüsant :


> *Thema :* Request simulieren
> -----------------------------------------------------
> *Sven-Uwe : *es muss doch ein php script geben was vorgaukelt eine website wie WEB.DE - E-Mail - DSL - Modem - Shopping - Entertainment zu laden und im browsewr anzuzeigen ihr könnt mir NICHT erzählen dass es sowas nicht gibt
> 
> ...


Quelle : http://www.hilfe-forum.eu/programmieren/271983-request-simulieren.html

mfg chmee


----------



## HyDr0x (1. Juni 2009)

Hi, ich find euren Fanclub lustig, deswegen möcht ich euch ein Lebenssignal von Sven über eine WLAN(okay kein LAN)-Schnittstelle ins Internet posten.

http://www.coding-board.de/board/showthread.php?t=27948

Okay, er hat nen adnren Namen, aber wenn man sich den post und vor allem den ersten Link der ersten Antwort (http://www.coding-board.de/board/showthread.php?t=26581&page=3) anschaut wird einem klar, dass es unser Uwe ist  .


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2009)

HyDr0x : Das ist n Trittbrettfahrer, der lustig sein will..
Der einzig Wahre schüttelt inzwischen ganz andere Kaliber ausm Ärmel 

mfg chmee


----------



## HansPeterDeadmau (25. November 2009)

Um das thema wieder mal zu beleben. Er lebt noch. Scheint etwas ruhiger geworden zu sein aber dennoch immer noch ausgefallene wünsche:

http://powerforen.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2245964
http://www.winboard.org/forum/witze-comics/102111-skypeserver-emulieren.html
http://www.trojaner-board.de/71545-eure-meinung-zu-vista.html

ich persönlich vermute der junge hat die Krankheit ADS (ernst gemeint von mir). Anders kann ich mir sowas nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Arananka (11. Februar 2010)

Ich bin durchaus der Meinung: _"He's back!"_
Seit Anfang des Jahres säckelt er wieder. Zumindest in Form und Stil. Zwar immer noch mit alten Themen (und den alten, immer noch gleichen Rechtschreibfehlern), aber dafür in anderen Foren.
Hier z.B. als _modemfan_ im LHF. Dort gleich mit 5 Beiträgen der Form: "Suche Alternative zu DOS" oder "Wie komme ich mit einem Modemsimulator ins Internet?".


----------



## Azi (11. Februar 2010)

Hachja wie lang ists schon her...
Ich habe hier eine defekte Festplatte wo sich ein Backup vom Wiki befinden könnte 
Müsste ein Defekt in der Elektronik sein, kein mechanischer. Kann man da etwas unternehmen um an die Daten ranzukommen? Natürlich ohne großen finanziellen Aufwand 

Wie alt müsste er denn jetzt eigentlich sein?


----------



## Leola13 (12. Februar 2010)

Hai,



Arananka hat gesagt.:


> Hier z.B. als _modemfan_ im LHF.



Wäre schön mal wieder was von *IHM* zu "Hören", aber dein Link verlangt eine Anmeldung. 

Ciao Stefan

PS : @Azi   schätze mal, deutlich über 20


----------



## chmee (12. Februar 2010)

Dann wurde der Thread gelöscht, gestern hab ich ihn noch gelesen. 

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn er nach 5 Jahren immer noch die gleichen simplen/blöden Fragen stellt, dann ist er

A - psychisch schwer krank
B - saublöd

oder

C - ein Trittbrettfahrer.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> PS : @Azi   schätze mal, deutlich über 20


Unter der Berücksichtigung dass dieser Thread nun rund 4 Jahre alt ist, würde ich sein jetziges Alter eher auf gefühlte 10 Jahre schätzen. 

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
@chmee, ich kreuze mal "D" an..... ein saublöder Trittbrettfahrer der psychisch schwer krank ist. 
[/edit]


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Februar 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Unter der Berücksichtigung dass dieser Thread nun rund 4 Jahre alt ist, würde ich sein jetziges Alter eher auf gefühlte 10 Jahre schätzen.



So lasset ihn denn ruhen, oder möchtet ihr für verjährte Sünden gegeisselt werden...ich nicht :-(


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Februar 2010)

Herje, der Thread (und wie mir scheint der Mittelpunkt dessen, lebt immer noch? 


Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> [edit]
> @chmee, ich kreuze mal "D" an..... ein saublöder Trittbrettfahrer der psychisch schwer krank ist.
> [/edit]


Vielleicht sind wir aber auch in einer Zeitschleife gefangen und er ist unser Murmeltier ^^


----------



## badday (21. Februar 2010)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass er in diesem Forum auch eine solche Berühmheit ist...^^

Herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir!^^


Gruß,

badday


----------



## Azi (21. Februar 2010)

Er müsste jetzt 15 oder 16 sein


----------

